# Fuck Greenhouse Seed Company!!



## Budologist420 (Oct 5, 2011)

This year outdoors i grew White Rhino, White Widow, and Kings Kush from GHSC.


Out of three White Rhino's one turned out decent the buds were nice and dense but the shit tastes like fucking hay.

The other two White Rhino's got some weird disease and straight up died when they were 7 feet tall. 

The White Widow was the most finicky strain i ever grew. It needs exactly the right amount of nutes or it will show serious deficiencies. 


And the Kings Kush, 1 out of 3 had nice dense buds on it but the buds have no smell or flavor whatsoever. The other two are so airy i'm gonnna have to use the whole plant to make hash.



I should have stuck with only TGA strains. All the TGA strains i have in the same dirt same nutes same everything came out so dank they look indoor.


I will never grow GHSC seeds again, it was a complete waste of money, time, hardwork, and space in my garden that could have been used to grow some seroius dank.

At least now i know.


----------



## cacamal (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for the report!


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 5, 2011)

I just wish i didnt wasted my time on this horrible seed company. 



Obviously they care more about making fast money than creating strains that are high quality marijuana.


----------



## gotabagforcheap (Oct 5, 2011)

I had the hay smell problem myself on some strains. I read on here that it has to do with the choloroplast inside the plants breaking down and the smell goes away during the curing process after a good while? maybe the rhino is still good and not cured enough yet?


----------



## skinz18 (Oct 5, 2011)

shit,,,i just started 4 rhinos indoors 3 weeks ago, they got a bit stretched as seedlings, and the stems looking pretty skinny but hopefully they shall pick up in a week or 2,


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 5, 2011)

Had a Bubba Kush go hermy from GHSC bout 6 weeks ago. First hermy i had in years.


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 5, 2011)

gotabagforcheap said:


> I had the hay smell problem myself on some strains. I read on here that it has to do with the choloroplast inside the plants breaking down and the smell goes away during the curing process after a good while? maybe the rhino is still good and not cured enough yet?


It could be that but i've got 20-30 other strains and they all smell like some serious dank. I think the reason is the horrible breeding habits that Greenhouse uses. Its the genetics.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 5, 2011)

Now you know why they're so hated in this scene, not just for Arjan and his super ego but the crap "genetic" they sell. Your just another one of us now I'm afraid, move on and never look back is my advice.


----------



## Slurpy (Oct 5, 2011)

I had their super lemon haze hermie on me 

Kings Kush looked nice, very purple and bright, but same problem with airy buds and poor stone.


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 5, 2011)

Slurpy said:


> I had their super lemon haze hermie on me .


Dam i hate to hear this. Just put a 5'6" one in flowering a week ago.


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 5, 2011)

None of mine have gone hermie i think its because they havent really been stressed at all.


Hopefully the ones still in the ground wont.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 5, 2011)

The hay odor was the result of how you dried your crop. Any strain from any breeder can end up smelling like hay if improperly dried, especially if not cured too and not cured long enough. 

That being said, Green House Seeds is not a top seed company. It has mid to low level genetics, at best. The "White Widow" and "White Rhino" from Green House Seeds that you grew are knockoffs, fakes, they are fugazi strains Green House Seeds sells to suckers who do not know genetics. 

There are a few strains in the Green House Seeds line that given what you get in return for the low price paid are not terrible. A few are fairly decent values. But none are top shelf genetics.


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The hay odor was the result of how you dried your crop. Any strain from any breeder can end up smelling like hay if improperly dried, especially if not cured too and not cured long enough.
> 
> That being said, Green House Seeds is not a top seed company. It has mid to low level genetics, at best. The "White Widow" and "White Rhino" from Green House Seeds that you grew are knockoffs, fakes, they are fugazi strains Green House Seeds sells to suckers who do not know genetics.
> 
> There are a few strains in the Green House Seeds line that given what you get in return for the low price paid are not terrible. A few are fairly decent values. But none are top shelf genetics.


its not a result of how i dried it. i have at least 20 other strains that all smell extremely strong and pungent.They were all dried the same way.


The only strains with no good strong smell to them are the GHSC strains.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 5, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> its not a result of how i dried it. i have at least 20 other strains that all smell extremely strong and pungent.They were all dried the same way.
> 
> 
> The only strains with no good strong smell to them are the GHSC strains.


Not every bud is the same size and density. Some will dry faster or slower than others even when dried in the same conditions, and the result will often times be more than just noticeable. No strain will smell like hay if the buds are properly dried and properly cured. They may not end up with the most impressive odor in the world. But if properly dried and properly cured they will not smell like hay. 

At least that is what I have found to be the case in the 39 years I have grown.


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Not every bud is the same size and density. Some will dry faster or slower than others even when dried in the same conditions, and the result will often times be more than just noticeable. No strain will smell like hay if the buds are properly dried and properly cured. They may not end up with the most impressive odor in the world. But if properly dried and properly cured they will not smell like hay.
> 
> At least that is what I have found to be the case in the 39 years I have grown.


well i politely disagree


----------



## Tales (Oct 5, 2011)

damn, i hope thats not always the case


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know why anybody grows greenhouse anymore. Then there's always 20 noobs who get on and defend them.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Not every bud is the same size and density. Some will dry faster or slower than others even when dried in the same conditions, and the result will often times be more than just noticeable. No strain will smell like hay if the buds are properly dried and properly cured. They may not end up with the most impressive odor in the world. But if properly dried and properly cured they will not smell like hay.
> 
> At least that is what I have found to be the case in the 39 years I have grown.





Budologist420 said:


> well i politely disagree


That is of course your prerogative. But when you are about to begin your 40th year of growing, like me, be sure to come find my grave and let me know if you still believe the same as you now believe. I will patiently be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2011)

Before it comes to that, Brick Top, would you recommend andor list seed firms you consider good? cn


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 5, 2011)

Listen to Brick Top dude. He knows his stuff. when i was a newbie grower in 2003 I fell right in to the greenhouse madness. One thing you can say about Arjan is he is a salesman for Damn sure. Problem is with what he is selling. Do some research on them. Listen to what Shantibaba has to say about the company that he and Neville were once part of. Pay close attention to the percentage of people on these sites who are against them. I myself will not buy from them again. Grew out their White Rhino last November. Pure Bull Shit!! If he is the King of Cannabis ,Im the president of the fucking US!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 5, 2011)

He's the self proclaimed "King", lmao he's the king of being a hack and a total joke.


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 5, 2011)

King of arrogance!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 5, 2011)

Arjan's ego causes him to have a bit of a problem when it comes to telling the truth. At 1:31 into the video that can be found using the link below Arjan says; "This plant, thee White Widow, *my invention* 94, 95..."

Arjan did not create White Widow. Arjan handled the marketing and other business aspects of Green House Seeds when he and Shantibaba were partners. Shantibaba was the creator, the breeder, of the original White Widow, not Arjan even though he clearly attempts to take credit for something he had nothing to do with. 

He goes on later in the video to claim that Green House Seeds is not only the original creators of White Widow, which since Shantibaba was half owner and breeder at Green House Seeds when he created White Widow what Arjan says is not a total lie, but he also claims that only Green House Seeds has the original White Widow genetics. That is untrue. The original genetics are found at Mr. Nice Seeds, the business that Shantibaba created after selling his portion of Green House Seeds. If someone wants the original White Widow they need to purchase Mr. Nice Seeds Black Widow, since that is what Shantibaba renamed the strain when he opened Mr. Nice Seeds. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1Ma7yeZWbY


----------



## Banditt (Oct 5, 2011)

Speaking of the hermie king, anyone seen his rant he posted a few weeks ago about shantibaba?




Arjan said:


> There was some confusion whether or not this thread would be allowed in here. We have permission to post this. So if you are planning to delete our threads in our vendor forum, think again. dont try to censor our comments please.
> 
> After many many years of reading rumors and false accusations about *Arjan* and our company on the internet, *Arjan* decided it was time to set the record straight. This is a letter written by *Arjan* that uncovers the real truth about what really happened when he started. We would normally not do this, but kids on the internet are starting to cut and paste statements from rumors and lies spread about us, so we now feel its time for them to learn about the facts, to stop speculating and get all the cards on the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Arjan*
> There was some confusion whether or not this thread would be allowed in here. We have permission to post this. So if you are planning to delete our threads in our vendor forum, think again. dont try to censor our comments please.
> 
> After many many years of reading rumors and false accusations about *Arjan* and our company on the internet, *Arjan* decided it was time to set the record straight. This is a letter written by *Arjan* that uncovers the real truth about what really happened when he started. We would normally not do this, but kids on the internet are starting to cut and paste statements from rumors and lies spread about us, so we now feel its time for them to learn about the facts, to stop speculating and get all the cards on the table.
> ...


The incoherent ramblings of an unstable egotistical deranged mind.

His business, and his pseudo-fame, only survive by doing precisely as he accuses Shantibaba of doing, repeating lies over and over again until they become believable. 

Before Hitler ever came to power he was given some advice by Dr. Paul Joseph Goebbels that Hitler made very good use of while campaigning and later ruling. If you tell a lie enough times it eventually becomes the truth. Also, the bigger the lie the more believable it will be. 

Those are the very tools that Arjan has used to survive by. If his business had to survive strictly on it's track record after Shantibaba sold Arjan his share and left, Green House Seeds would no longer exist. Things like shoddy hermie genetics and Arjan being caught one year trying to bribe Cannabis Cup judges and being banned from the competition for that year would have sunk his battleship years and years ago. It also would not have helped him to survive if people knew that he was such an egotistical little clown shoe that his ego-driven antics drove two partners, Shantibaba, a partner in Green House Seeds, and Nevil, a partner in Green House Coffee Shop, beyond the brink of their endurance, both professional and personal, and caused them to dump Arjan's worthless butt leaving him with nothing other than his ego and the past glory that Shantibaba and Nevil, but not Arjan, had brought to the Green House Seeds name. 

Arjan rips Shantibaba, even though Arjan is the (self-proclaimed) King of Cannabis and says that; "by Dutch *costume*" you should never speak badly of someone. Well, it appears as if Arjan might have had a little Freudian slip when he said that. Maybe by Dutch *CUSTOM* you do not speak poorly of someone, but Arjan said "*costume*," and since he is the *Clown Prince of Pot*, rather than the King of Cannabis, Arjan would know all about wearing costumes. 

Arjan's rant was a feeble pathetic propagandistic attempt to rewrite history and create a false reality where Arjan can then live up to what his massive overinflated ego needs him to be and what his psychosis causes him to need others to see him as being.

Arjan is very much like the college professor who was fired after years of telling his students that he was a Vietnam vet and telling them stories of his combat experiences it was discovered that he was never a member of any branch of the U.S. military, or any other military. Both share in a sad desperate need to try to convince others that they are something that they never have been and never will be. 

That is why Arjan will never be the true King of Cannabis and instead always be the Clown Prince of Pot.


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys I'm not arguing any gripes about GH seeds or Arjan, I do not know him. I grew several phenos of arjans ultra haze2 bcuz of the advertising. A friend named woodsmantoker had started them and did not have room or time for them w/the long bud cycle and the height. Supposed to be like19%thc, they smelled like hey with a faint sandalwood aroma. Did not get me ripped..... none of the phenos. Then the same person and I grew out some fem. White Rhinos in the cool packaging he talks about, with the "state of the art" computer machine picking out the seeds, and got three straight males out of a fem 5 pack. Never been to impressed with them. BUT, one thing he says is true, Ingemar is the creatorof the White Widow. Before you all jump in my shit, check it out. I think Sub even mentions it in DANK


----------



## CEEJR (Oct 6, 2011)

Never had any issues with their seeds and am very fond of their Exodus Cheese.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2011)

My Bubba Kush from greenhouse smells like fresh ground coffee

...but all the others I've tried has a fruity smell?...I'm not complaining though, 1 seed and I've been pulling clones for over a year off her.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 6, 2011)

hyperducer said:


> Never been to impressed with them. BUT, one thing he says is true, Ingemar is the creatorof the White Widow.


Do you think you can believe Arjan? In his long rant he says; "*I bought the male and female among other plants in 1992 and only crossed them in 1994. I did not have to do any breading on the White Widow at that time because Ingemar had already done it for us.*" OK, so there he says Ingemar created White Widow. But in the Green House video I posted a link to Arjan clearly claims that he, himself, created White Widow. 

* At 1:31 into the video that can be found using the link below Arjan says; "This plant, thee White Widow, my invention 94, 95..."*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1Ma7yeZWbY


*Arjan has told so many lies about himself, about Green House Seeds, about White Widow and other strains that he cannot keep his lies straight and ends up exposing his own lies by contradicting himself. If Arjan was telling the truth when he said Ingemar created White Widow why in one of his Green House videos did he clearly take personal credit for creating White Widow? If Arjan did create White Widow why did he, in his rant, claim that Ingemar created it?

Arjan is a pathological liar. He is incapable of telling the truth and he is incapable of keeping all his lies straight and he exposes his own lies by telling other lies. He tried to claim he created White Widow, but he knows that people know he was not a breeder when White Widow was created by Shantibaba and released under the Green House Seeds name so to try to make it appear that Green House Seeds has the original genetics he needed to claim that White Widow was created long before Shantibaba was credited with creating it and won Cups with it. One lie was failing so he needed another one to keep the suckers sending in their cash to buy his fugazi White Widow. Both of his claims cannot be true. Ingemar could not have created White Widow in 1987, as Arjan stated in his rant, if Arjan was not lying when he said that White Widow was his own personal creation in 94, 95. And if Arjan was not lying in his rant when he said Ingemar created White Widow in 1987 then Arjan was lying when he clearly stated in the Green House video that he personally created White Widow in 94, 95. One claim or the other has to be a lie. Since Arjan has therefore proven that he will lie about the true origin of White Widow who in the wide, wide world of sports would believe any claim he makes about the true creation of White Widow? Only a moron would believe anything that comes from someone who own contradictory statements have proven them to be a liar.

And when it comes to people claiming to have created the original White Widow, there are others too who have made the claim. Some years back I read an interview with De Sjamaan where he claimed to have created the original White Widow.

*Article from Weed World Magazine :* 

The origin of the White Widow strain is quite well known, although its history is problematic. This most famous plant has since its birth in 1994 won a number of awards, including first place in the 1995 High Times Cannabis Cup. Known to be highly resinous and extremely potent, the plant has the ability to humble even the most experienced smoker and has been used in the making of countless new hybrids, always improving on quality. 

*This strain was first released by Shantibaba shortly after he founded the Green House Seed Company in 1994 in collaboration with a Dutch partner called Arjan.* The pedigree of this famous sativa/indica hybrid is made up of a pure Brazilian sativa mother and a South Indian, Keralan hybrid father. The exact origins of the mother plant remains somewhat of a mystery but the most educated guess is that it could possibly be the old school, pure Brazilian landrace sativa Manga Rosa, which has a long history of spiritual use. The Father was discovered during a trip to India where Shantibaba was approached by a man, who after sharing a joint with him, eventually led him to his farm in the mountains of Kerala. The farmer then introduced him to a indica hybrid that had been selectively cultivated and bred towards optimum resin production in his village for a very long time. After several days of sampling the farmers plants, Shantibaba left for the Netherlands with a batch of fresh seeds, from which he was to discover the male for his White Widow cross. He eventually bred it to the Brazilian Sativa mother, forming the spectacular union that countless gardens across the globe have been blessed with ever since. 

While working alongside Neville Schoenmaker (the father of Dutch seed banks) on joint projects, several new hybrids with superior genetics were established. Some of the stock that they used dated back to the early days of the Seed Bank that Neville himself had founded, a company that later became reformed under new ownership and known as Sensi Seeds. *During the time when the White Widow was created, Shantibaba and Neville concentrated on the breeding aspect of the business while Arjan, not being a breeder himself, was left in charge of promotion and sales.* After some conflict of interests between the owners, *Shantibaba sold his half of the Green House Seed Company to Arjan in 1998 and left for Switzerland to form the Mr. Nice seed bank, taking the original White Widow parents with him. *

Dispensing with the somewhat theatrical tactics of his competitor, the master breeder Shantibaba then concentrated on supplying growers with superior quality strains from both old and new world genetics. The exceptional quality of his products can hardly be disputed by anyone. He started breeding the Widow under the flag of his newly formed brand and gave it the name Black Widow as the name White Widow was already being marketed by Arjan over at Green House Seeds. This is where the history of the strain becomes problematic. Shantibaba discovered many of his strains while working under the Green House label but apparently never shared the parental stock of his strains with anyone. This would indicate that he alone is in possession of the original parents of the Widow. Nevertheless, the Green House Seed Company still offer many of his and Neville&#8217;s strains, claiming that they are from original stock. Most notable of these strains are the White Widow (Black Widow), White Rhino (Medicine Man), Great White Shark (Shark Shock), El Nino (La Niña), Neville&#8217;s Haze and Super Silver Haze. 

Not without a sense of irony, many of these plants have accumulated an impressive amount of awards for the Green House Seed Company over the years. The fact however remains that all these plants can be traced back to the original breeders Shantibaba and Neville, who in an attempt to avoid confusion, renamed some of their strains. Sadly, despite their efforts, confusion and contradiction ensued and several people came crawling out of the woodwork, claiming to have created the now already popular White Widow strain. 

According to an interview for the German cannabis magazine Grow; a breeder named Ingemar also takes all the credit for inventing the White Widow strain. The perhaps self-proclaimed, &#8216;Father of the White Widow&#8217; also offer his own version of the plant and several hybrids like the notoriously potent Ingemar&#8217;s Punch through the DeSjamaan seed bank and the White Widow Web. He is also working closely with Arjan over at Green House Seeds, supplying him with the allegedly only and true genetics of the White Widow strain. *Although secretive about the lineage of this version of the Widow, it soon becomes apparent that Ingemar&#8217;s creation is of totally different pedigree than the original plant which Shantibaba invented.* Ingemar claims that the genetics for the Widow were found among some hand rubbed hashish and that the plant was then worked on for some 6 years before the strain was released. The earliest descriptions on the White Widow were however made by Shantibaba himself so the authenticity and genetic make up of this parallel version of the Widow remains a mystery. 

*Today almost every breeder and seed bank sell seeds that they claim to be the original White Widow. In 1996, both the Nirvana and Dutch Passion seed companies purchased a single pack of White Widow seeds from Shantibaba himself at the Green House Seed Company and within a year released their own versions of the Widow.* *Undoubtedly all very potent and nice plants, the question whether or not all the White Widow plants on the market today can actually be considered pure remains highly speculative since the only true parental stock remain in the sole care of Shantibaba and the Mr. Nice seed bank.* 

*Why so many different breeders blatantly claim to have personally invented this strain is puzzling although understandable due to its commercial success.* *New breeders keep emerging, claiming authority over the White Widow strain, including a breeder called Ecotronics who also boldly states that everybody is making money off the seed line that he himself invented.* There can be only one truth, however hazy it has become over the years. 

Since so many labels claim to have the original version, we are faced with a problem; which version of the White Widow to get? *The answer is that if you are looking for the original White Widow, first released some 15 years ago, you should go for the Black Widow from Mr. Nice. If Shantibaba indeed holds the only parents of this plant, which seems highly plausible, the only true and original White Widow plant that can be found on the market today is the Black Widow from his seed line.*


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes he's an awesome businessman, neither of those two strains are his, he invented a pollenating machine so efficient that other seed companies pay him to recreate feminized seed with their genetics. Bubba Kush is an Apothecary seeds strain that Arjan gets paid to make.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 6, 2011)

hyperducer said:


> Bubba Kush is an Apothecary seeds strain that Arjan gets paid to make.


Green House Seeds Bubba Kush is another fake, a strain that is totally different from the original Bubba Kush but carries the same name to draw in the suckers. The original Bubba Kush was not a Bubble Gum x Kush cross.

*Green House Seeds Bubba Kush Feminized*

Price: £27.99




In Stock            Feminized Seeds Per Pack




Quantity: 




Overall Rating:




*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* 
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics : Bubble Gum, Kush*
*Flowering Time :* 
*Outdoor Harvest :* October
*Height :* 
*THC Level : * Unknown
*Characteristics :* relaxing, narcotic, long lasting



Apothecary Genetics Bubba Kush was mentioned. It's lineage is supposed to be rather unknown, at least as in untold.



*Bubba Kush* »»» Unknown Kush F1
Unknown Kush
Hindu Kush Probably Indica »»» Indica
 


The original, as it is believed to have been, was different than both the above.



*Bubba Kush* »»» Bubba Kush pre98
Bubba Kush pre98
»»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
West Coast Dog x Old World Kush
West Coast Dog BX3
»»» Chemdawg x USA, Humboldt BX3
Chemdawg (specified above)
USA, Humboldt »»» Indica
 
 
Old World Kush »»» Indica
 
OG Kush Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa
 
Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica
 
Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica
 
 
 


Regardless, there is another example of Arjan using a famous name for one of his fugazi strains, his cheap replicas, his cut-rate knockoffs, his bargain basement beans that is totally different than the original.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 6, 2011)

Leave them to their "Grass" knockoffs BrickTop, there's no telling some people mate... they just believe what they see on the 'tude's descriptions as gospel truth and fact lol.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 6, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Leave them to their "Grass" knockoffs BrickTop, there's no telling some people mate... they just believe what they see on the 'tude's descriptions as gospel truth and fact lol.


I used to have a neighbor that was a shrink and he would often say that reality is whatever someone believes it to be. He would usually go on and say something like that can only be taken so far and if someone believed they were the king of some miniature clandestine nation that existed under the floorboards of their bathroom they would be insane. But for most things reality is in fact whatever someone believes it to be. That explains how some people can say pure pollen chuckers are quality breeders with quality genetics. They believe it, therefore it is fact to them. 

But if those Beavis and Buttheads become educated about breeders and genetics they will stop seeing the pollen chuckers as quality breeders and stop purchasing from them and with luck, in time, the pollen chuckers will vanish because they will no longer be able to sell their Roadside Red and Ghetto Gold strains to anyone, or at least not to enough people for them to remain in business.

But then there's a sucker born every minute so maybe the pollen chuckers have a guaranteed stream of Beavis and Buttheads to bilk out of their bucks.


----------



## Rezin (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow ... I'm glad i read this....i was just about to go seed shopping and had a couple of greenhouse seeds i was gonna pick up but i think i will stay away.


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Oct 6, 2011)

The Haze strains have great reviews all over the world.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 6, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> The Haze strains have great reviews all over the world.


If you want Haze strains purchase from Mr. Nice Seeds. Shantibaba and Nevil are Haze Masters. They have created some of the very best of the very best.


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm simply taking quotes from Bret , the creator of apothecaries Bubba,and Kaia Kush. He says he will have greenhouse recreate other Apothecary strains also. You obviously BLOW Shanti, SnaTchhead, so your neighbor wasprobably right. I'm not sticking up for anyone . Just sayin............. get off Shantibabas ballbag. Sounds like your happy with your explanation, so now you can shut the Fuck up. Huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu................I read that on APoTHECARIES website so I suppose they are beavis and butthead wannabes?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Had a Bubba Kush go hermy from GHSC bout 6 weeks ago. First hermy i had in years.


Can I have the beans?...lol. That's how I got my start growing. I need to order WW, I don't have the genetics here. Would you recommend GHSC?.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Chicago Gooner said:


> The Haze strains have great reviews all over the world.


I've been avoiding them on Summer in-grounds b/c I'm concerned they won't finish before first freeze in this area.


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

I would not order WW from greenhouse, from my exp. Its a crapshoot. You may get a keeper, you may not. The dutch passion ww was very nice, and nirvana also for the price. Sensi Seeds is the best place imo, or white label, or flying dutchman. Those three always come through for me.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2011)

hyperducer said:


> I would not order WW from greenhouse, from my exp. Its a crapshoot. You may get a keeper, you may not. The dutch passion ww was very nice, and nirvana also for the price. Sensi Seeds is the best place imo, or white label, or flying dutchman. Those three always come through for me.


I've heard a lot of good reviews on Sensi(and seen successful grow threads over the years as well), and only heard one complaint thus far...which was here about a month ago. Heard good things about WL and FD as well. These are all established breeders as opposed to those attempting to do...shall we say whatever. Nirvana looks good, was just browsing their site.


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

And anyone wanting the facts ,feel free to check the apothecary website, where BRETT BOGUE, a respected breeder who gives credit to strain creators when credit is due says" WE currently don't sell seeds in the united states, anyone who would like our Bubba KUSH, KAIA KUSH, or CHEMDOG can purchase fem. Seeds of these Apothecary strains can do so through GREENHOUSE SEED COMPANY". I suppose Arjan hijacked the site, and misquoted the owner, stole the genetics, and produces them just to make sHanti look bad? Personally I don't give a rip, but I hate being called "beavis, or butthead", by someone who obviously loves adversarial conversation and thinks he knows more than anyone bcuz he's been on the computer for thousands of hours. I'm a doctor too ya dingus........


----------



## massah (Oct 6, 2011)

hyperducer said:


> but I hate being called "beavis, or butthead"


Diarrhea cha cha cha...


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

i very close to finish 4 green house exdius cheese from seed and all of them have different bud formation and have slightly differnt smells also one smells very lemony


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 6, 2011)

scooby83 said:


> i very close to finish 4 green house exdius cheese from seed and all of them have different bud formation and have slightly differnt smells also one smells very lemony




some pix of the ladys in question


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 6, 2011)

hyperducer said:


> Huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu................I read that on APoTHECARIES website so *I suppose they are beavis and butthead wannabes?*



At least you can say that you're not just a wannabe.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *hyperducer*
> but I hate being called "beavis, or butthead"


What's up, PMS? Is your time of the month? Are you MANstruating?


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

FUCKIN HYSTERICAL you orrible ol cunt. I've never laughed this hard in a long time! Honestly idk about arjan,shanti,or any of em. Just sayin what I read, but you sir,made my day and how did you know I was on the ol cotton pony?


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 6, 2011)

hyperducer said:


> FUCKIN HYSTERICAL you orrible ol cunt. I've never laughed this hard in a long time! Honestly idk about arjan,shanti,or any of em. Just sayin what I read, but you sir,made my day and how did you know I was on the ol cotton pony?


If you are a chick I guess my altered word, MANstruating should instead have been the real word, menstruating. But I was guessing you were a pissy girly-guy, hence the "MAN" variation.

At times signs of Aunt Flow paying her monthly visit can stand out like a well hung tranny during the bathing suit competition of a beauty contest. In my 56-years of life I have never been married but I have lived with several women, one for 14-years, and dated far more women than I care to think back on, so I have experienced 'the rage' before, and experienced it enough to know that I would rather fight a mother grizzly bear protecting her cub than tangle with a babe who is riding the cotton pony. At least the mother grizzly would kill me quick instead of slowly torturing me to death using tortures so cruel and insidious that they would make the Devil soil himself in fear and toss his cookies.


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 6, 2011)

Excellent bro, simply fuckin excellent, ps, I'm a 60 yr. Old male, living in the heart of grizzly country


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 7, 2011)

hyperducer said:


> Excellent bro, simply fuckin excellent, ps, I'm a 60 yr. Old male, living in the heart of grizzly country


You do know why they called it PMS, Premenstrual Syndrome, right? Because Mad Cow Disease was already taken.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 7, 2011)

GHS= Guaranteed hermie seeds.

just kidding, they suck though so i cant say i've cared to even grow their "genetics".


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 7, 2011)

I would either try Sensi seeds version or Mr. Nice black widow, but ive seen nirvana's in full flower and its definitely not comparable to the sensi version, i believe sensi and mr nice have the original genetics as well, with mr.nice actually having the breeder of the strain on their payroll.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not saying Greenhouse Seeds is the top breeder in the world but don't you think, given the name of the breeder, these strains would do better indoors?
Just sayin.
Not that it's impossible to grow 'em outdoors but I know most of my friends grow their strains indoors in potted soil and are happy happy.
Super Lemon Haze is one of the top strains they carry, this is the one strain I order from them with no hesitation! It's a mindblowing stone with very pretty thick nugs.


----------



## tibberous (Oct 7, 2011)

To be fair, you bought the two most fucked up strains they have (my buddy had shit luck with the EXACT same strains)

Super critical is good though.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 8, 2011)

tibberous said:


> To be fair, you bought the two most fucked up strains they have (my buddy had shit luck with the EXACT same strains)
> 
> Super critical is good though.


 so rather than being honest businessman they decide to be charlatans and sell bunk stuff, nothing about their business practices make me even want to invest my money to their cause. but yea, herb can be good even from a shit source.

i would put up the link of franco talking about the white rhino but i think the video was pulled from youtube, its like they took lessons from billy mays.


----------



## 24/7City (Oct 8, 2011)

does any1 have negative reviews about green hpuse big bang


----------



## hyperducer (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had good n bad luck with a few of their strains. I've given them the benefit of the doubt more than I should have. I decided not to give em any more money a long time ago. Way before I knew what riu was. When there were decent beans there was before feminizing started going on. Now they win awards and cups by "buying" them. Just like politics he who spends the most on their campaign wins. Its one thing to lie to rule a nation, but you've gotta sink way below that to rip off a bunch of good honest cannabis farmers!!!!! Oh yeah, I've seen nearly an entire 5 pack of fem. White rhino from ghs turn out male...not hermie, male............save yer cake.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn, I got 2 of their King's Kush going. I hope they turn out good


----------



## scooby83 (Oct 8, 2011)

well out of the 4 green house exidus cheese i had one must of been hurmie and at 7weeks flower was starting to produce small seeds 
2 of the 4 had some seeds
1 of the 4 riddled in seeds
and the last one had no seed 



 
the culpret











the 3 chopped down ladys
1 still left just hope that dont start to get seed


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Oct 8, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> This year outdoors i grew White Rhino, White Widow, and Kings Kush from GHSC.
> 
> 
> Out of three White Rhino's one turned out decent the buds were nice and dense but the shit tastes like fucking hay.
> ...


damn im glad i read this post, i have 2 of those white widows in flower now, they looks fucking ridiculous, one of the feminized that sprouted turned out to be strait male too. i was beginning to think i was totally stupid or that had symphilids in my substrate (just springtails).


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lysemith said:


> damn im glad i read this post, i have 2 of those white widows in flower now, they looks fucking ridiculous, one of the feminized that sprouted turned out to be strait male too. i was beginning to think i was totally stupid or that had symphilids in my substrate (just springtails).
> View attachment 1825860View attachment 1825861View attachment 1825862View attachment 1825863



Damn she looks pretty sad bro, what kind of soil, nutes, lighting????


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Organic soil/coco mix, foxfarm trio w/ beasti budz, and cha-ching, 600w HPS, stable temps in low 80s, >40% humidity, pH 6.3, temp 60 ish, >700ppm. The best looking one started out a wonderful indica pheno that was 8 internodes at 8 in. tall, but then I left on vacation for 2 weeks and weird shit happened in my tent without the schedule (16/ getting changed, the only significant change being very very sparse nutes, but that should have been ok in the soil.


----------



## wbd (Oct 9, 2011)

Lysemith said:


> damn im glad i read this post, i have 2 of those white widows in flower now, they looks fucking ridiculous, one of the feminized that sprouted turned out to be strait male too. i was beginning to think i was totally stupid or that had symphilids in my substrate (just springtails).
> View attachment 1825860View attachment 1825861View attachment 1825862View attachment 1825863


Not sure I'd be so quick to blame GHS in your situation. Looks like grower error to me.


----------



## Tales (Oct 9, 2011)

wbd said:


> Not sure I'd be so quick to blame GHS in your situation. Looks like grower error to me.


Sounds like it to me too. Too loose control. Who knows tho.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Ill be the first to admit I under fed them. My blueberry is done and afgoo is quite close to finishing, and neither of them showed such serious clowniness, they both showed N and P deficiencies toward the end, but the best ww is zinc def, P def, and who knows wtf else. It is a good learning experience to be sure.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

That poor girl.

Just put her out of misery.


----------



## mRIZO (Oct 9, 2011)

Ive seen a GHSC indica seed pack grown recently. the lemon skunk was a beast! had fan leaves bigger than my hands. white rhino & train wreck looked like what i'd describe as runts. they were like mini plants! and the great white shark BARELY made it out of seedling life, then it was weeded.
I thought the packaging n shit was cool. colored seeds and all. but really none of that shit matters. I think it even cost like 140 CDN, for 5 seeds! (cheese wasnt grown) .
kinda glad i came across this thread, i think i was originally reading about EC's. lol. 
fuckin kush...


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL brick top Godwin's law in full effect! 

Before Hitler ever came to power he was given some advice by Dr. Paul Joseph Goebbels that Hitler made very good use of while campaigning and later ruling. If you tell a lie enough times it eventually becomes the truth. Also, the bigger the lie the more believable it will be 

Godwin's law (also known as Godwin's Rule of Nazi Analogies or Godwin's Law of Nazi Analogies) is a humorous observation made by Mike Godwin in 1990 that has become an Internet adage. 
It states: "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 
In other words, Godwin observed that, given enough time, in any online discussionregardless of topic or scopesomeone inevitably criticizes some point made in the discussion by comparing it to beliefs held by Hitler and the Nazis.

so arjan is basicly the hitler of the seed world, so there you have it folks case solved


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> LOL brick top Godwin's law in full effect!
> 
> Before Hitler ever came to power he was given some advice by Dr. Paul Joseph Goebbels that Hitler made very good use of while campaigning and later ruling. If you tell a lie enough times it eventually becomes the truth. Also, the bigger the lie the more believable it will be
> 
> ...



hahahahah........... it actually fucking exists..... even the dude Mike Godwin is laughin in his pic,.... like, " i cant fuckin belive my high ass scribblins, and anecdotes are becomes wiki=laws..hahaha".......

There probably teaching this in school nowadays... is this what there teaching kids these days?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 9, 2011)

im sure this applies to fox news as well as the internet?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Im hoping my freebies don't hermi , ive heard nothing but terrible things but anyways. Here is an exodus cheese from GHS. Last two pics are of a freebie emerald jack


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 9, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Im hoping my freebies don't hermi , ive heard nothing but terrible things but anyways. Here is an exodus cheese from GHS. Last two pics are of a freebie emerald jack


that stuff looks reeally good. what type of soil u using?



Ive sseen some really dank stuff grown by GHSC but my whole personal experience with them will never be forgotten. I'm not saying that all the time their shit will hermie or turn out horrible but the percentage of that happening is way higher than something like that happening to something you get from TGA Subcool or Cali Connection or other great seed companies. 


GHSC is a rip off and ploy to make money by selfish bastards.


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you had a bad Experience, I used basically their whole catalog and out 20 seeds differents strains I purchased in the past 2 years just only 2 gave me trouble. I don't know if I'm lucky or is just that I see life in 3D ! lol 

Just remember Farmer, you will find bad experiences with every Seed Co. is just a matter of time.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 10, 2011)

Im using promix soil with about 10 % miracle grow for base nutes. Also 25% perlite. I feed 100% organic as well


----------



## 94blowncobra (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn, i got 7 strains going from GHS, all 2 weeks into flower. So far so good. I never heard all this bad shit about GHS. All i can say is they are all doing good. They all germinated good. I got 2 Dinafems for free with them from Attitude. One of the Dinafems died right after sprouting!
One thing is for sure is all my seeds were different strains. I had a terrible thought of them all being the same when ordering multiple strains. My SSH and SLH are damn trees compared to the WW, Trainwreck,Jack Herer,Chemdog, and Lemon Skunk.......

I hope i dont have problems!


----------



## lampworker (Oct 11, 2011)

I had the same problem. Was NOT a keeper...


----------



## 24/7City (Oct 11, 2011)

im growing ghs big bang. so far so good


----------



## LeonJer (Oct 11, 2011)

Shit, wish I hadn't read this thread now. 
Im on my first ever grow and I've just germinated 5 GHS Super Lemon Haze, FUCK!! 
Have I wasted my money or what?? FUCK!!!! 
And Im a total noob at this as well, so if they are shit beans, my retardation at this is only going to magnify my inexperience and noobishness. FUCK!!!! 


FUCK!

P.S, FUCK.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 11, 2011)

My 2 GHS seeds aren't doing as good as my others. But they're just babies


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

i've seen a lot of bad reporting on greenhouse and THINK that might be the bank someone in another forum was furious with for not giving him his prize, free beans i think, in a contest. 

i just follow a "don't buy from dutch breeders" policy though everyone loves barney. there might be a few other legit dutch breeders, but i don't know which ones are dutch & which aren't.


----------



## Captain America (Oct 13, 2011)

I have 2 Super Lemon Haze grown in Subcool's supersoil recipe (7 gallon nursery containers) almost ready to chop. All I have to say is that so far it has been a very easy plant to grow. Extremely strong branching, hardly needs support. Topped them twice and have four nice sets of colas popping through the canopy. Looks like a monster yield too; very healthy. Also grown some TGA Vortex and had a very positive experience with them. Disappointed with Barney's Tangerine Dream. Nowhere near finishing but smells incredible. Barney's state 70 days, but I'm thinking their leaning towards 100-plus, must be Neville's Haze phenos.

Finished a mutant dwarf Trainwreck from GHS. Deeply resinous and smells predominately of fuel during growing till manicure. A nice smoke, but not as potent as Vortex Lemonade pheno. Despite being a mutant, I yielded just over 30g dried. Plan on growing Himalayan Gold, Ultra Haze #1 and Hawaiian Snow from GHS on next grow. So far I've been pleased. I have 3 buds drying from each SLH plants almost ready to chop. They look like little yellow-cream colored sugar coated Lemonhead candies. lol Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Oct 25, 2011)

ive never had a problem with greenhouse , i must just be lucky .


----------



## delvite (Oct 25, 2011)

got a ladyburn 1974 from greenhouse off a friend, its going as we speak but seems very stunted compared to all the others


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Oct 25, 2011)

Like I said, you had a bad experience, they are a good seed bank


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hahaha yes I had a bad experience with them and no they are not a great seedbank.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 26, 2011)

thethcfarm3r said:


> Like I said, you had a bad experience, they are a good seed bank


Just because you have 4 seedlings doesn't make them a good company. Wait until those little seedlings turn into hermy buds of low quality. The best strain I've ever had from ghs was super lemon haze and that's not saying much. Also that Bubba Kush you have is an imposter.


----------



## Springtucky (Oct 26, 2011)

These guys are just telling their-selves it aint a bad company! You might find something good but chances are you wont. Why would High Times ever name The Church as a top ten strain? I loved it....until I found dank genetics.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 26, 2011)

Horrible...

*JC2*



Same Medium, Same Time.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 26, 2011)

> * Why would High Times ever name The Church as a top ten strain? *


um.... because whoever's strain it is is an advertiser? that's the game in magazines. you have a product you want reviewed, you better pony up some advertising money then. i believe the murmurs i've heard about the cannabis cup being bought too.

if you want to know for real what gear is like, come down here in the test department where there's a bunch of people doing quality control on all kinds of gear. if something's awesome, you'll see nothing but happy campers, if not, you'll see a little to a whole lot of grumbling about it. i err on the side of avoiding dutch breeders though some are OK.

if you REALLY want to test greenhouse gear, attitude's giving their lemon haze away with next month's newsletter offer.


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Just because you have 4 seedlings doesn't make them a good company. Wait until those little seedlings turn into hermy buds of low quality. The best strain I've ever had from ghs was super lemon haze and that's not saying much. Also that Bubba Kush you have is an imposter.


agreed. Pre-98 bubba cali conection is the way to go


----------



## Springtucky (Oct 26, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> um.... because whoever's strain it is is an advertiser? that's the game in magazines. you have a product you want reviewed, you better pony up some advertising money then. i believe the murmurs i've heard about the cannabis cup being bought too.
> 
> if you want to know for real what gear is like, come down here in the test department where there's a bunch of people doing quality control on all kinds of gear. if something's awesome, you'll see nothing but happy campers, if not, you'll see a little to a whole lot of grumbling about it. i err on the side of avoiding dutch breeders though some are OK.
> 
> if you REALLY want to test greenhouse gear, attitude's giving their lemon haze away with next month's newsletter offer.


I have SLH... I think it would be hard to find a decent pheno in one or two seeds though IMO


----------



## dp sux (Oct 26, 2011)

At 7 ft tall you say a plant just died huhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I dnt know bout that. ( maybe it was stressed and pistols turned premature is that what you mean..
White Widow is a magnisium slut and not EZ to grow(needs 2 weeks dark to look snowy) and real generic tasting rite like BC bud from canada.
Im doin a cross with cronic at moment for a specific jack ass just one though.

And when you buy the cheapest seeds your not getin the most expensive bud.. 99% of the strains on market IMHO need to just go away
the world of mariuana would be better if we just kept the 20% strains that taste good the rest should go the way of the doe doe bird.



Use DNA they have the new school genetics that fetch the AAA prices!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corners (Oct 29, 2011)

Why would you see different pheno types if they were feminized? That mess you got looks like more then genetics but user error somewhere, no offense


Lysemith said:


> Organic soil/coco mix, foxfarm trio w/ beasti budz, and cha-ching, 600w HPS, stable temps in low 80s, >40% humidity, pH 6.3, temp 60 ish, >700ppm. The best looking one started out a wonderful indica pheno that was 8 internodes at 8 in. tall, but then I left on vacation for 2 weeks and weird shit happened in my tent without the schedule (16/ getting changed, the only significant change being very very sparse nutes, but that should have been ok in the soil.


----------



## corners (Oct 29, 2011)

White Widow is also known to be able to take a lot of nutrients, especially in soil


Lysemith said:


> Ill be the first to admit I under fed them. My blueberry is done and afgoo is quite close to finishing, and neither of them showed such serious clowniness, they both showed N and P deficiencies toward the end, but the best ww is zinc def, P def, and who knows wtf else. It is a good learning experience to be sure.


----------



## corners (Oct 29, 2011)

and just because you get a hermie doesn't mean its automatically the breeders fault. Most of the time its from some sort of stress caused by the user. Light temperature and nutrients.

Everyone is quick to blame the gentics or their ballast or bulb when they have failures. From my experiance it was usually my fault something blew or died or grew seeds.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Oct 29, 2011)

FML. I just ordered some of the Jack H and Exodus Cheese. They were cheap enough, i'll grow them out anyway. Just mix them in with some known quantities.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Oct 29, 2011)

Just watch them, otherwise you are gambling. Around here(my area) Greenhouse seed company is taboo to grow.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Oct 30, 2011)

Luckily I got some Sannies Killing Fields and Chocolate Rain too.


----------



## dp sux (Oct 30, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> This year outdoors i grew White Rhino, White Widow, and Kings Kush from GHSC.
> 
> 
> Out of three White Rhino's one turned out decent the buds were nice and dense but the shit tastes like fucking hay.
> ...


 Arjan and Franco are some of the biggest CLOWNS in the industrie!!!

If I ever got in slapping distance I would bitch slapp the fuck out of them(for being grimey pieces of shits)!!!

THE ONLY REASON FOR THE COLORED SEEDS(is so they can give out premature seeds w/out any one complaing)its like they sell every seed from every plant regardless if it looks viable or not (think about that one for a hot min)


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely loved the GHSC beans I have grown.....White Widow and White Rhino were truly awesome.....and.....growing some Kings Kush now........as for the hay taste.....that's grower error right there buddy


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Oct 30, 2011)

bummer man I hate to hear about a bad crop!!! Its a shame... I'm just glad I wasn't a SLH fan and I went with Nirvana AK48 (but killed 3 seedlings and lost 6 beans in my house!!!) I still have 1 going and 2 bag seeds as I'm waiting on my TGA gear, I went with TGA because of the reviews on the gear and since subcool is a member and can bounce stuff offa him if needed 

Sorry to hear Bro, Good luck next harvest!!!


----------



## dp sux (Oct 30, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Absolutely loved the GHSC beans I have grown.....White Widow and White Rhino were truly awesome.....and.....growing some Kings Kush now........as for the hay taste.....that's grower error right there buddy


You sir MUST HAVE LOW EXPECTATIONS and low standerds in bud then...................

And Ive tasted LOTS of HAY phenos that had NUTHIN todo w/ grower error..Its called shitty genetics buddy.............


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 30, 2011)

Agreed^^^^

If you read through the thread I grew a ton Of strains all using the same soil an nutes an the greenhouse seeds were the only strains that came out without a very strong smell or taste. It wasn't grower error it was breeder error.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 30, 2011)

Hay phenos huh......?????......Fkn guys  Good luck on future grows!!!


----------



## dp sux (Oct 30, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hay phenos huh......?????......Fkn guys  Good luck on future grows!!!


 
Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh sure seems like you have lots under your belt ..
Cause if you never had a hay pheno(then you aint grown out any decent amount of strains)
And thats fact JACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


But you may be one of those people who think hay phenos taste like hash!!

Cause Ive seen that (and I was like hash ??) hell ya taste like hash to me!!)

what Im supposed to tell em I think it taste like hay,,and you dont want it,,Im thinkin bout throwing it away??)

POINT BEIN WE DONT KNOW HOW perticular your pallet for marijuana is???
BUT growing green house and saying you like it is indicative of a not so diserning pallet!!!!!!!!!!!IMHO anyway..........


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Oct 30, 2011)

This is the cycle of life, I bet that all the companies you state in the thread will have bad review from some angry customers ! All I say if my beans are coming from Attitude, I'm at ease ! I've been using beans from GHS fro the past two years with no problems. We can bash and trash talk all we want, reality their beans and genetics are SUperb n Legit ! Same as any other respectable seed company in the Attitude. 

New growers just go with the flow, if you see something you like from GHS go ahead ! They are legit !

P.s. - "I bet if you are in the business of selling seeds, you will use your money and power to make look your company like the number one Company"


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm not trashing greenhouse,,,but I really just stick with one breeder now,,,Just because There Genetic's are pretty uniform and I know what I'm getting outta them,,,Greenhouse,,,was NOT my choice,,,Had some problem's and very different pheno's.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 30, 2011)

dp sux said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh sure seems like you have lots under your belt ..
> Cause if you never had a hay pheno(then you aint grown out any decent amount of strains)
> And thats fact JACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> ...


I hate the fkn internet!!!!.....think you misunderstood a little bit....I never once said the best tasting shit I ever had was from GH.....and if I did...that's my opinion....as for the hay taste....only time I've ever come across a hay taste was when taking a plant too early....then to top it off it was hung to dry in a 17%humidity closet....shit dried in three days....that was my error...not the plants....sorry if I've never grown or run into any shitty straight up hay tasting weed.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 30, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I hate the fkn internet!!!!.....think you misunderstood a little bit....I never once said the best tasting shit I ever had was from GH.....and if I did...that's my opinion....as for the hay taste....only time I've ever come across a hay taste was when taking a plant too early....then to top it off it was hung to dry in a 17%humidity closet....shit dried in three days....that was my error...not the plants....sorry if I've never grown or run into any shitty straight up hay tasting weed.


I agree. I've grown mexican bag seed before and never had hay bud. But I've smoked other people's shit that was either picked early or dried too quick and smelled like dry dead grass and tasted like shit.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 30, 2011)

^^^^Thank you....at least someone gets it^^^^
You know what....now that I think about it....I had a serious seed white russian bean not sprout once.....probably shitty genetics huh.....lets say fk them too.......geezzzzzzzz.....you kids kill me!!!


----------



## whileilaydying (Oct 30, 2011)

no such thing as hayish strains guys come on....
its called im a turd that doesnt know how to cure my weed.


----------



## Springtucky (Oct 30, 2011)

never had a hay pheno either. Had some strains that weren't aromatic at all but grassy, no. I think if you stick with a company that is more about the plants and less about the revenue made from said plants chances are you will find quality genetics. I have about 12 strains in my library now, and GHS's Super Lemon Haze which is probably last on the list now. I can crack 5 regular seeds from TGA and feel better than a 10 pack of 3 different varieties as far as locating and keeping a mother for perpetual gardening. After 3 different trys with 3 different strains with GHS coupled with the experience I've gained growing actual breeders gear I wouldn't order from them again.


----------



## olylifter420 (Oct 30, 2011)

hey thanks man, i was wanting some kings kush and only they have it on the tude, or so i hear.

thanks for the heads up





Budologist420 said:


> This year outdoors i grew White Rhino, White Widow, and Kings Kush from GHSC.
> 
> 
> Out of three White Rhino's one turned out decent the buds were nice and dense but the shit tastes like fucking hay.
> ...


----------



## treklane (Oct 30, 2011)

barneys farm cant go wrong on my third grow now and still learning some out door experince but switched to indoor and barney has yet to let me down


----------



## Refusedpanda (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't understand why people support seed companies that only produce fem seeds.


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Oct 31, 2011)

Refusedpanda said:


> I can't understand why people support seed companies that only produce fem seeds.


For the same reason you I like RedHeaded Stoner Freaky Girls and most likely you don't !

Just a matter of taste


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Oct 31, 2011)

Ive used greenhouse before and im currently flowering a king's kush and vegging a tiny GWS. Ive also grown a few of their other strains (cant remember which off the top of my head but they weren't something they are really known for like SLH or SSH, etc)

Anyway, up to this point im not very impressed. The high doesn't come out even CLOSE to as described usually. Lets be honest the yield ratings are a joke as well. they claim they get 800g per sq meter but lets face it: not true unless they are vegging two months! Not that the yield is bad but at least don't lie. I can understand stretching the truth a lil but geez. 

overall i'd say they don't match their listed descriptions. 

idk y but a GHS bean is usually a lanky piece of crap (WAY taller than the rest of my plants) or the runt of the litter. almost everytime. Once i grew out a 6 pack of GHS at once. all the same strain (brand new sealed from friend who bought from attitude the week prior mistakenly). EACH ONE WAS WAYYY DIFFERENT THAN THE REST. To the extent the plants varied from each other was shocking. this grow im growing 6 different strains from 6 different breeders (some sativa and some indica or hybrid) and they varied more than all my plants now do (and my plants now are supposed to) this just goes to show that on some of their strains they are using F2s or they are very unstable genetics.



IM NOT GOING TO WRITE THEM OFF YET!

Why you ask? 

well ive only tried a few that they aren't really KNOWN for. I plan on giving strains like SLH, SHH and such a try before i dismiss them entirely. Anyone can get a bad batch or two of beans. Ive grown strains that i was told, "watch out for the hermies" and nothing went wrong. not one pollen sac out of a 10 pack grown out and harvested. So there are some quality control issues. 

I know genetics are expensive and the last thing you wanna do is blow all your hard earned money on some crap genetics that cause nothing but problems for you and don't deliver (in terms of the high) however for what you get GHS is reasonably priced.

A company like GHS would be good for new growers or those just looking for some bud but not really caring if all the bud is consistent (in terms of high) or the height/size/yield etc. 

if you're truly a newbie grower there is nothing wrong with a cheaper seed company. especially one that produces fem beans 


Im also not saying all cheap beans are for n00b's either! You don't have to pay $150 per 10 pack (or regs) for awesome plants/buds.

Places like Nirvana and Femaleseeds have FANTASTICALLY priced products that do deliver for n00bs or those looking to make money off their bud. 

GHS isn't all bad and something special can come from any breeder. My goal and advice is to try them all (every breeder/strain you can get your hands on) because some of the greatest strains or clone only's were found by chance.


Im not quitting on GHS just yet. I'll try a good 5 or so strains of theirs first including the ones that they are pretty known for (ie. SLH, SSH, etc).


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

I recently read an article in HighTimes. An interview with the dude supposedly responsible for taking lemon skunk original genetics to Amsterdam from Vegas. Arjan claims he cannot recall where the genetics originated in one interview. Then in another, he admits they originated in Las Vegas.. Just food for thought since i hadn't seen this brought up in this thread yet.


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, and if you read the strain description from GH, he now claims it is an "updated" version of an old skunk from the amsterdam underground. lol this guy needs to get his story straight..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

HobbyAddict said:


> I recently read an article in HighTimes. An interview with the dude supposedly responsible for taking lemon skunk original genetics to Amsterdam from Vegas. Arjan claims he cannot recall where the genetics originated in one interview. Then in another, he admits they originated in Las Vegas.. Just food for thought since i hadn't seen this brought up in this thread yet.


Arjan's so full of shit, it's impossible to take the guy serious at all. Next thing you know he'll have some ancient long lost strain from 2000 bc. He'll get the seed from some tribe deep in the Amazon, that's been handed down generation after generation. Then Franco will work some magic and bring the seed back to life. Bam! GHS does it again.


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Arjan's so full of shit, it's impossible to take the guy serious at all. Next thing you know he'll have some ancient long lost strain from 2000 bc. He'll get the seed from some tribe deep in the Amazon, that's been handed down generation after generation. Then Franco will work some magic and bring the seed back to life. Bam! GHS does it again.


 LMAO! Dont forget the part where he slips the judges a couple stacks to get him a trophy for it..


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Oct 31, 2011)

themanwiththeplan said:


> GHS isn't all bad and something special can come from any breeder. My goal and advice is to try them all (every breeder/strain you can get your hands on)* because some of the greatest strains or clone only's were found by chance*.
> 
> 
> Im not quitting on GHS just yet. I'll try a good 5 or so strains of theirs first including the ones that they are pretty known for (ie. SLH, SSH, etc).


You Sir Hit the Spot !


----------



## smokin tree (Oct 31, 2011)

Guess maybe GHS trainwreck is a freak cause I just grew it along side CC tahoe OG, RP OG, JoeyWeed C99 and Sannies Extrema....no hermies and the TW stands with em all, different buzz and taste but mine sure came out good!


----------



## Ravenchild (Oct 31, 2011)

Kings kush has been good to me other then slow starting but love the taste
For the other stuff ghsc sells can't speak for but to anyone who wants ta try kings kush 
go for it u wont know till you try it I seen on another site people where bashing da hell out of
Subcool til he told them what the deal was I seen rez dog get bashed there's always someone bashin
someone or something but da only one missing out is the one who don't take chances


----------



## loumanlou (Oct 31, 2011)

Fuck greenhouse i sprouted 5 kaiakush all hermys so now im gonna die cause my plants all got seeded to the point of no use .i just wish i had done more research .false hope false info he is distroying the future of camnibis selling shit seeds not to mention hurting people who are already hurt.


----------



## thethcfarm3r (Oct 31, 2011)

loumanlou said:


> Fuck greenhouse i sprouted 5 kaiakush all hermys so now im gonna die cause my plants all got seeded to the point of no use .i just wish i had done more research .false hope false info he is distroying the future of camnibis selling shit seeds not to mention hurting people who are already hurt.


Will you care to elaborate in the part *"im gonna die cause my plants all got seeded to the point of no use"* ?


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 31, 2011)

TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY 




Fuck Greenhouse.


----------



## HobbyAddict (Nov 1, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY TGA ALL THE WAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Can't go wrong with TGA.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 1, 2011)

I cant hate on Franco, he works for the most successfully commercial cannabis seed company, so of course he's not going to admit arjan is full of shit, he has to work with the guy. But i hope some day he leaves and can be judged separate of arjan.... because he's just a golden example of whats fucked up with the cannabis movement, breeders went from putting out dank, to slaves to their bank. 

also- Tga and any other respectable breeder who would sooner cancel a strain until it's hermie issues are straightened out (like black dahlia and pink lady was) and put out a complete and respectable product is indeed the antithesis of GHSC.


----------



## Springtucky (Nov 1, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Arjan's so full of shit, it's impossible to take the guy serious at all. Next thing you know he'll have some ancient long lost strain from 2000 bc. He'll get the seed from some tribe deep in the Amazon, that's been handed down generation after generation. Then Franco will work some magic and bring the seed back to life. Bam! GHS does it again.


 Sounds like where ken got his GDP http://youtu.be/Ps6mukfiS3s


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 2, 2011)

Springtucky said:


> Sounds like where ken got his GDP http://youtu.be/Ps6mukfiS3s


 thank you sir for showing us this video, i cracked my ass off when he said "smell the purple" lmfao


----------



## MrMobBarley (Nov 2, 2011)

Try Spliff Seeds from Amsterdam sold exclusively with their partner www.sensibleseeds.com - they are fucking amazing genetics and have a massive variety or flavours - peace


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 2, 2011)

That guy Ken looks like Peter Weller (Robocop).


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Nov 2, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> This year outdoors i grew White Rhino, White Widow, and Kings Kush from GHSC.
> 
> 
> Out of three White Rhino's one turned out decent the buds were nice and dense but the shit tastes like fucking hay.
> ...


I agree fuck GHSC. 1 outta 5 germinated and the sprout didnt pop. I guess once a company gets rich they stop caring about quality


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Springtucky said:


> Sounds like where ken got his GDP http://youtu.be/Ps6mukfiS3s


Ya i'm gonna call bullshit on that one.


----------



## Bom Shankar (Nov 4, 2011)

Harvested 2 Super Lemon Hazes and the first (72 day) was above average in potency and the other (79 day) was absolutely phenomenal! Very strong and sturdy plants. Extremely easy to grow. Also grew a GHS Trainwreck and it's a great smoke, but the plant was a mutant dwarf. LOL Smelled like petroleum. So far I have been very pleased with GHS's genetics. No hermies despite very intense heat stress during late veg and early flowering period. Very easy plant to manicure also. The later pheno smelled very lemony and has an incredible sativa high. I have a very high tolerance and I had to place the jay down about 1/4 to 1/2 way through the first time I smoked it. LOL Was talking to myself in the mirror, huge permagrin. Loved it!


----------



## treklane (Nov 5, 2011)

barneys farm is the spot folks only a newbe so dont slaughter me lol. yhey seem to have won many cannibis cups with there diff strains
i have a blue cheese and a g 13 haze 2 weeks into flower with no problems only smell is very strong nice but strong carbon filter doin trick delighted i invested. any1 have any experince with barnys farm


----------



## MrNasty (Nov 5, 2011)

I haven't had any good experiences in growing with GHS, they made them sound much better then the result 

Felt conned tbh!


----------



## JCashman (Nov 5, 2011)

loumanlou said:


> Fuck greenhouse i sprouted 5 kaiakush all hermys so now im gonna die cause my plants all got seeded to the point of no use .i just wish i had done more research .false hope false info he is distroying the future of camnibis selling shit seeds not to mention hurting people who are already hurt.


heres hoping i have better luck. while i would never normally buy GHSC products, even i was baited in by the promises of Apothecary's Kaia Kush. i haven't popped the beans, i've been too terrified wondering what Arjan had done to the genetics after they left Cali. but anyways, fingers crossed


----------



## JCashman (Nov 5, 2011)

treklane said:


> barneys farm is the spot folks only a newbe so dont slaughter me lol. yhey seem to have won many cannibis cups with there diff strains
> i have a blue cheese and a g 13 haze 2 weeks into flower with no problems only smell is very strong nice but strong carbon filter doin trick delighted i invested. any1 have any experince with barnys farm


just a heads up, it's widely believed that most of the cannabis cup winners buy that first place spot. i would put much more stock in reading peoples reviews on the forums, before i would ever make up my mind based on the cannabis cup results.


----------



## skunky33 (Nov 5, 2011)

Read GHSC's description for their Jack Herer. They act as if it is some mind blowing strong shit....Yeah, grow it and you'll go "Nope, not really"


----------



## skunky33 (Nov 5, 2011)

JCashman said:


> just a heads up, it's widely believed that most of the cannabis cup winners buy that first place spot. i would put much more stock in reading peoples reviews on the forums, before i would ever make up my mind based on the cannabis cup results.


Damn straight! Never worth the hype.


----------



## skunky33 (Nov 5, 2011)

Springtucky said:


> Sounds like where ken got his GDP http://youtu.be/Ps6mukfiS3s


I'm almost positive all these people are full of shit.


----------



## skunky33 (Nov 5, 2011)

thethcfarm3r said:


> Like I said, you had a bad experience, they are a good seed bank


Wow, you can really tell those are gonna be great smoke...WTF? I can't even tell if that's marijuana yet.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Refusedpanda said:


> I can't understand why people support seed companies that only produce fem seeds.


You say that like that's a bad thing. People like quick and easy shit to grow. Some probably don't wanna waste time hoping for seeds to turn out female.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 15, 2011)

corners said:


> and just because you get a hermie doesn't mean its automatically the breeders fault. Most of the time its from some sort of stress caused by the user. Light temperature and nutrients.
> 
> Everyone is quick to blame the gentics or their ballast or bulb when they have failures. From my experiance it was usually my fault something blew or died or grew seeds.


 I think It's because we as people tend to blame external experiences Instead of blaming yourself. I still make mistakes but I try to not make the same ones again.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 15, 2011)

loumanlou said:


> Fuck greenhouse i sprouted 5 kaiakush all hermys so now im gonna die cause my plants all got seeded to the point of no use .i just wish i had done more research .false hope false info he is distroying the future of camnibis selling shit seeds not to mention hurting people who are already hurt.


 lol man... just by that name ALONE... we all make mistakes. I'm leaning more towards the SLH,SSH, and Big Bang on my next purchase... the chemdawg I got was a shitty little seed so I guess me smashing it on accident was a blessing in disguise. Hopefully I can order couple more at the end of this week! Woo!

Maybe even King's Kush at this point... I really been wanting a plant with OG KUSH genetics... too bad I can only afford the cheap seeds


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 15, 2011)

GHSC is average at best, and the worst "Fem only" seed company out there, Barney's farm has better quality control, as does dinafem and ch9.


----------



## NiKEUS (Nov 15, 2011)

yup I got suckered on the white rhino.... average at best.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry about your bad luck but I have grown a ton of GHS and am nothing but happy with them.


----------



## NiKEUS (Nov 15, 2011)

treklane said:


> barneys farm is the spot folks only a newbe so dont slaughter me lol. yhey seem to have won many cannibis cups with there diff strains
> i have a blue cheese and a g 13 haze 2 weeks into flower with no problems only smell is very strong nice but strong carbon filter doin trick delighted i invested. any1 have any experince with barnys farm


odd you should say that, i had some pineapple chunk i bought at the same time and they were ace... expecting them to be the poorer strain of the two.


----------



## NiKEUS (Nov 15, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> Sorry about your bad luck but I have grown a ton of GHS and am nothing but happy with them.


i'm sure they must have some better strains i have some of there version of cheese which will be popped by a friend who wants to take a punt.


----------



## skunky33 (Nov 16, 2011)

After this post I'm gonna stop dissing GHS. I have experience with the Arjan's haze, SSH, Moby Dick, Jack Herer. I'm a strain freak, I have experience with a lot of strains from a lot of companies. This was my experience with these strains.
2x Arjan's haze #? After 14 weeks I gave up on her. She just sat there in flower after 2 harvests. Her branches were like 6 feet long laying on their sides whispy buds. Pulled her stems like a Mexican commercial. The buds couldn't really be called "buds"
Moby Dick....Never germinated
Jack Herer. Still have 3, first 2 had below average resin production.
2x SSH Extreme Thai pheno's, meaning = They had leaves and bud all the way down the stems. The problem was the bud was extremely airy just like Thai stick, If you don't know what I mean it's airier than anything you've ever seen I think after week 12 pulled her. 

The best seed co's IMHO Reserva Privada, DNA, Barney's, Mr Nice.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 16, 2011)

I think it is kinda funny when people shit on GHS they will usually reccomend Barneys when it is pretty well know that Barneys is a big hermie factory.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 16, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> I think it is kinda funny when people shit on GHS they will usually reccomend Barneys when it is pretty well know that Barneys is a big hermie factory.


 are you trolling or something? Greenhouse is... nvm. hey man good luck and i hope you dont ever have to see GHSC for what it is. sometimes it takes longer for some people than others.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am not sure what trolling is but here is a pic of some GHS I scrogged.


----------



## resinousflowers (Nov 16, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> are you trolling or something? Greenhouse is... nvm. hey man good luck and i hope you dont ever have to see GHSC for what it is. sometimes it takes longer for some people than others.


bigv is only speaking from experience.how can he bash ghsc if he's happy with their product so far?
i personally have never grown a ghsc strain because of bad reviews.if your going to grow fems then femaleseeds nl,sensi seeds and white label are reliable companys.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 16, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> bigv is only speaking from experience.how can he bash ghsc if he's happy with their product so far?
> i personally have never grown a ghsc strain because of bad reviews.if your going to grow fems then femaleseeds nl,sensi seeds and white label are reliable companys.


I appreciate the support. I have grown about 10 or so GHS strains. I have had bad luck with Church but other than that I have had a 100% germ rate and 0 hermies. The picture I showed above is at around 5 weeks flowering under a T5 and it is hard to argue with healthy looking buds like that.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> LOL brick top Godwin's law in full effect!
> 
> Before Hitler ever came to power he was given some advice by Dr. Paul Joseph Goebbels that Hitler made very good use of while campaigning and later ruling. If you tell a lie enough times it eventually becomes the truth. Also, the bigger the lie the more believable it will be
> 
> ...





Uuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, no. You are incorrect.

What Arjan did was use a tried and true form of propaganda, that's all. Just because the origin of the propaganda was given does not begin to equate Hitler and Arjan. If there were a comparison to be made, which there is not, it would be Dr. Paul Joseph Goebbels and Arjan because it was a propaganda tactic devised by Goebbels used by Arjan.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> I think it is kinda funny when people shit on GHS they will usually reccomend Barneys when it is pretty well know that Barneys is a big hermie factory.


When it comes to hermie-prone genetics Green House Seeds and Barney's Farm are two losers fighting for last place.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 16, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> I am not sure what trolling is but here is a pic of some GHS I scrogged.


 Looks good too me


----------



## 94blowncobra (Nov 16, 2011)

I have 7 GHS strains right now all in the 5th week flower. All are beautiful and getting fat.

One thing i will say, is my WW plant has the lowest crystal formation of all the plants???? *WTF*


----------



## mr ben (Nov 20, 2011)

Greenhouse shit ,I grew one white rhino and the buds were fluffy and it did indeed have that hayish taste and not that potent,never again.
That will probly end up in bubble bags.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 21, 2011)

All 3 of my Greenhouse seeds were pieces of shit. The church didn't even fucking germinate which was fucking sad. Waste of money down the toilet. The Yumbolt 47 germinated but the fucking root system was fucking thin like a piece of paper. Garbage... Don't buy that shit...

All I got is Pakistan Ryder and that's the best LOOKING SEED OUT of all 5 seeds I got. I still haven't been able to get these fucking bitches to sprout. I'm just fucking pissed right now


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Shit GHS sucks ballz big ones Hermie like a mofo and the strains bret bogue gave them like kings kush and kaia kush and a other few they hermied the fuck out of those plants and sell the seeds to people Lol GHS= losers!


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 21, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> Shit GHS sucks ballz big ones Hermie like a mofo and the strains bret bogue gave them like kings kush and kaia kush and a other few they hermied the fuck out of those plants and sell the seeds to people Lol GHS= losers!


 Life's a fucking bitch ain't it? Fucking cocksuckers.... but I ain't gonna lie... that fucking SSH and SLH got me feenin like a mother fucker. I'm a be patient and see if Attitude puts up some fucking special for Thanksgiving... which doesn't look like it might be the case... I'm a keep searching for good seeds... Don't give up!

They can't stop US! The more people report their grows... the more we ban the fucking bullshit... Don't scare my people! THEY CAN'T JAIL US ALL!


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 22, 2011)

boxingfan21 said:


> All 3 of my Greenhouse seeds were pieces of shit. The church didn't even fucking germinate which was fucking sad. Waste of money down the toilet. The Yumbolt 47 germinated but the fucking root system was fucking thin like a piece of paper. Garbage... Don't buy that shit...
> 
> All I got is Pakistan Ryder and that's the best LOOKING SEED OUT of all 5 seeds I got. I still haven't been able to get these fucking bitches to sprout. I'm just fucking pissed right now


Maybe you're just a shitty farmer with poor vocabulary?


----------



## 94blowncobra (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghs chemdog


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

You didn't see the seeds I got so don't talk like you know.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

94blowncobra said:


> Ghs chemdog
> 
> View attachment 1900508


I don't know what to say. I was constantly writing them emails about my order and they probably gave me the small seeds as a gift. I ain't trippin tho anymore, just a learning a experience for me and I can always buy some mo.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 22, 2011)

every time Attitude gives away GHSC i feel like doing this to the Attitude


----------



## 94blowncobra (Nov 22, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> every time Attitude gives away GHSC i feel like doing this to the Attitude View attachment 1900683


 DAMN that bitch socked the shit out of the other bitch!!!!! ha ha


----------



## 94blowncobra (Nov 22, 2011)

GHS Trainwreck


----------



## JoeCa1i (Nov 22, 2011)

You guys just don't know how to grow.Also if your gonna grow outdoors,get their outdoor strains,and atleast 6 hours of direct sunlight..


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> every time Attitude gives away GHSC i feel like doing this to the Attitude View attachment 1900683


 That's fucked up shit, not even funny to be honest. I'm a post my Youtube videos of my grow 

Looks like there's some weasels hiding in the bushes... Here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xu28ZFQBP4 (5th Week of Vegging)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0cF86on3v8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL (1st day of flowering after 6 week veg)


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 22, 2011)

all that says is you are a competent grower, and fyi dont use youtube, cops can catch you. i don't think less of people who use GHSC, i just dont give a damn about their hermie prone seeds that they market. i grew their gear when i got it as UFO's as well and they either didn't pop or gave me average results, one even went Hermie on me with bananas and all. chemist bros has a good point, i hate getting their freebies.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 22, 2011)

mr ben said:


> Greenhouse shit ,I grew one white rhino and the buds were fluffy and it did indeed have that hayish taste and not that potent,never again.
> That will probly end up in bubble bags.


Learn to grow.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 22, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> Learn to grow.


 Not bad for a first timer ain't It asshole? That was last December as a matter fact... and that was bag seed


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 22, 2011)

94blowncobra said:


> GHS Trainwreck
> 
> View attachment 1901132View attachment 1901133


Very nice at least you ordered the Strains that bret bogue gave them. those are a bit better!


----------



## 94blowncobra (Nov 23, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> Very nice at least you ordered the Strains that bret bogue gave them. those are a bit better!


 Yea man i really dont know what strains are who's, but all 7 im doing from GHS are as advertised. I guess i got lucky. Im glad though cause i would be pissed too, to put time and effort in only to get a hermie..


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 23, 2011)

The point of this thread wasn't that everything u grow from GHSC is horrible weed and turns hermie, because I've seen on this site chronic buds grown from GHSC the fact is that their is a percentage of their beans that are very hermie prone and there's a percentage of bean that the genetics are crap and not close to what theyre described to be.


----------



## 94blowncobra (Nov 23, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> The point of this thread wasn't that everything u grow from GHSC is horrible weed and turns hermie, because I've seen on this site chronic buds grown from GHSC the fact is that their is a percentage of their beans that are very hermie prone and there's a percentage of bean that the genetics are crap and not close to what theyre described to be.


 I hear ya man.

Well if i had what you had id be pissed too.

Next round, id like to do some TGA seeds.

I will give props to GHSC, i was watching some grow vids on their site. Cant remember the strain WW or Jack Herer, but they do a side by side grow, one hydro and one soil. Well, the soil plant was kind of a dwarf genetic seed, but they still grew it out. As much hype as Arjan gives himself, i was surprised to see them let that one be shown.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 24, 2011)

Fucking checked on the "Pakistan Ryder" and the piece of shit still hasn't popped... I redid the fucking thing and I added some bag seed this time and I FUCKING KNOW... the bag seed is gonna pop... I guess im a grow just my bag seed and fucking order more seeds next saturday... Just my fucking luck

Only 2 out of 5 seeds fucking popped from my order... fucking garbage... 

I'm glad I met this forum... I'm learning so much and I couldn't believe how much I didn't know about "seed banks" and "strains" and shit... you fuck up and you learn


----------



## abedale (Nov 25, 2011)

Get seeds from White Label company .. they have the best strains And genetics


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 25, 2011)

That's a bold statement^^^^


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 25, 2011)

better chance of hittin lottery then, findin keeper in packof ghs strains...pure fokin GREED....peace brim


----------



## Calidadd (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought mine (Brain Storm feminized) from seeds-nl & so far I'm satisfied. They answered any questions & communicated any answers in less than a day of me e-mailing them. They got here fast & I so far I have 100% germination. The plants look big, happy, & healthy.


----------



## redzi (Nov 27, 2011)

What do you expect...movie stars=fluff....if the sorry %^$# knew his seeds would stand on their own he wouldnt be worried about getting a bunch of LA dim wits to endorse his second rate crap...and if you want to throw the award crap into the debate maybe you should throw a few extra $ and find out how superior sensi or serious is to green house.


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 27, 2011)

mr ben said:


> Greenhouse shit ,I grew one white rhino and the buds were fluffy and it did indeed have that hayish taste and not that potent,never again.
> That will probly end up in bubble bags.


Sounds like the classic symptoms of cutting too early and rushing the drying/ curing process. Dont blame the breeder.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I lied about getting GHS seeds and ordered a pack of G-13 Pineapple Express and got a free Northern Light Skunk seed so I'm just waiting for the goods to come and I'll take a pic of the seeds so you guys can see. Can't wait til they get here 

Has anyone grown the UFO Skunk and how does it rank up there?

In the meantime... I'm a grow some bag seed and they POPPED just like I thought


----------



## Troutacus (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow really wish I would of read this. I just bough 3 pack of GHS the nl5 haze mist, and bubba kush. Now i'm sad of what I'm hearing. Guess I'll just hope for the best


----------



## Chicago Gooner (Nov 28, 2011)

Troutacus said:


> Wow really wish I would of read this. I just bough 3 pack of GHS the nl5 haze mist, and bubba kush. Now i'm sad of what I'm hearing. Guess I'll just hope for the best


Dude, stop reading negative press and put those beans in. Grow it, smoke it and establish your own opinion.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 28, 2011)

Troutacus said:


> Wow really wish I would of read this. I just bough 3 pack of GHS the nl5 haze mist, and bubba kush. Now i'm sad of what I'm hearing. Guess I'll just hope for the best


 I bought 3 GHS from seed centre and both lemon skunk and church popped for me. Both were shitty seeds that didn't make it which is fine now. I was upset cuz all that money went down the drain but you learn. I don't know what's going with GHS but you can't argue with the statistics.

I guess this is a learning experience for us all... who knows... maybe you'll get fat seeds which would be great and have a better chance of having them grow.

What bank did you buy your seeds from btw?


The world of seeds "Pakistan Ryder" I got was coated with some gold shit so I "assumed" it was good quality shit but when the water did it's job... it was just a normal black seed. I don't know what means but don't forget this business is like a circus show.


----------



## Troutacus (Nov 28, 2011)

boxingfan21 said:


> I bought 3 GHS from seed centre and both lemon skunk and church popped for me. Both were shitty seeds that didn't make it which is fine now. I was upset cuz all that money went down the drain but you learn. I don't know what's going with GHS but you can't argue with the statistics.
> 
> I guess this is a learning experience for us all... who knows... maybe you'll get fat seeds which would be great and have a better chance of having them grow.
> 
> ...


I ordered from Attitude, I got 2 packs of NL5 haze mist, 1 pack of Bubba Kush, 2 packs of DJ Short Vanilluna, 1 pack of Sensi Seeds Hindu Kush, 1 pack of Connoisseur Genetics Grandaddy purple, Dutch passion Strawberry Cough, and a lot of free seeds.


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 28, 2011)

Next time try out some of Cali connections and tga subcools genetics.


I promise u will not be let down.


----------



## Troutacus (Nov 28, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> Next time try out some of Cali connections and tga subcools genetics.
> 
> 
> I promise u will not be let down.


I've been checking them out wish I knew more about some of there strains but next buy they are on my list. I look for strains that or more relaxing and not so intense I like a high CBD% to balance out the high THC% in most strains.


----------



## mflb1993 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey thanks for the report on Greenhouse man. I was planning on ordering white widow from them pretty soon. Looks like I'm not gonna now cause I don't like to smoke hay very much lol


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Troutacus said:


> I've been checking them out wish I knew more about some of there strains but next buy they are on my list. I look for strains that or more relaxing and not so intense I like a high CBD% to balance out the high THC% in most strains.


The agent orange can be a very relaxing high at times. I always smoke it early in the morning it tastes great and it doesn't get u too stoned where u can't go about your daily activities.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 29, 2011)

Troutacus said:


> I ordered from Attitude, I got 2 packs of NL5 haze mist, 1 pack of Bubba Kush, 2 packs of DJ Short Vanilluna, 1 pack of Sensi Seeds Hindu Kush, 1 pack of Connoisseur Genetics Grandaddy purple, Dutch passion Strawberry Cough, and a lot of free seeds.


 Hah... fucking nice... All is not lost! 



I planted her last night so should I keep her 24/7 light or what? What do you guys think? I hope she makes it... it's been a year since I've grown my own.


----------



## Troutacus (Nov 29, 2011)

Some say 24hrs of light is good other like 18/6 personally I always do mine 18/6 then 24 dark period before I go 12/12 That's just what I've always stuck too.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Nov 29, 2011)

The 24 dark period I did unconsciously and it worked just great before the 12/12. It's instantaneous the effect it has, so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JCashman (Nov 30, 2011)

Troutacus said:


> Wow really wish I would of read this. I just bough 3 pack of GHS the nl5 haze mist, and bubba kush. Now i'm sad of what I'm hearing. Guess I'll just hope for the best


just a heads up, GHSC claims the genetics behind their bubba kush is (Bubblegum x Kush), whereas the real deal west coast bubba kush is as i understand it (OG Kush x West Coast Dog / Old World Kush)

but pop them and see what u get
good luck!


----------



## skunky33 (Dec 4, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> I think it is kinda funny when people shit on GHS they will usually reccomend Barneys when it is pretty well know that Barneys is a big hermie factory.


Never had a hermie with Barneys. Than again, I have limited experience with them. But unlike GHS, Barney's are more of what you'd expect a cup winner to be like, with GHSC it's hard to imagine they won a cup. GHSC's White Widow doesn't even look like WW and they're suppose to be the original?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 4, 2011)

mflb1993 said:


> Hey thanks for the report on Greenhouse man. I was planning on ordering white widow from them pretty soon. Looks like I'm not gonna now cause I don't like to smoke hay very much lol


 Get them and grow them GHS is one of the best white widows i have grown out. Very uniform overall sexy also theres two phenos a taller more stretchy and a shorter more bushy. Did mine under a 150w HPS with all Fox farm gear. A lot of the hate on GHS is from noobies who dont know how to grow everyone i have talked to that dont have their head up there own ass has stated GHS WW to be a top shelf strain Also the strain is mold and PM resilient and even if you try to kill them its hard to do cuz everything you throw at them they survive even if you over feed "which is hard to do". Everyone i shared with tried buying some off me sucks for them i dont sell hahahahah all mine! I have yet to buy a breeders pack only pick and mix loved everyone.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 4, 2011)

skunky33 said:


> Never had a hermie with Barneys. Than again, I have limited experience with them. But unlike GHS, Barney's are more of what you'd expect a cup winner to be like, with GHSC it's hard to imagine they won a cup. GHSC's White Widow doesn't even look like WW and they're suppose to be the original?


Looked like every other white widow i have ever seen or watched grow out. GHS is the orignal seedbank to introduce WW but they had a falling out and the breeder left starting his own bank called Mr Nice seeds and Black widow is the original White widow so thats where the confusion comes from. Some say they dont still have the same genetics but my GHS WW looked like every single pik of black widow i have ever seen and just about ever pic of GHS WW looks the same. The bud i grew looked and tasted just like the WW i smoked years ago when the first WW started showing up.


----------



## Blocc420 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope thats not true about all there strains im growing a church from GHSC its looking pretty good so far very frosty smells great and the buds look pretty dense. I have about 4 more weeks left and I cant wait to harvest


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dont know about church heard thats one to stay away from but also heard some good reviews on it give us a report when you finish.


----------



## wattehfck (Dec 5, 2011)

I can personally say that the 5 Feminised Super Bud Seeds that I ordered were of bad quality. 3 became hermis - still smokable and decent high but who the hell wants seeds in their nugs. 1 was very bad genetics and were 1/7th the size after 5-6 weeks. The other didnt produce nothing but leaves and tiny buds. In the same tent i had a lowryder X from "nordenseeds", not becoming a hermi what so ever. So I doubt it has anything to do with lightening etc.


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 5, 2011)

GHSC sucks tga for the win


----------



## W Dragon (Dec 5, 2011)

serious seeds has a good fem line i've grown out a few packs of white russain and chronic and had nothing but outstanding heavy yeilding plants that were hassle free, each pack has had keepers in it and no matter how much you may dislike fem seeds you wouldn't have been able to find fault with them.
both the chronic and white russian put out very uniform plants with some serious yielders in both strains even the pheno's that were lacking in my opinion still were very good plants just didn't look or produce aswell as the others which like i said were very good yielders.
i will be running the white russian again in the future as mentioned above great yielding plants that were very potent!!! and a lovely smoke.
the chronic was a lovely strain to grow with very heavy yields and was again a lovely day time smoke but lacked in potency for me, very crystally, low odur, not alot of flavour but had sweet hints in the background more of a commercial cropper imo


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, I hate to say it but I was also taken in by the GHSC's advertising. Although I have never actually grown out any of seeds, I was going to make my next seed order completely of their seeds. There are alot of personality and political issues being dicussed in this particular thread. None of which I give a rat's ass about. Bottom line for me is what are the plants like and are they worth the money, time, and effort. From what I have seen on this and other forums the answer is a huge NO! I do sill enjoy the GHSC's Strain Hunter's video's. But perhaps if Arjan (who apparently has an ego the size my Aunt Tilly's ass) and Franco spent more time perfecting the genetics of what they already have instead of looking for other stuff to screw up. Their reputations as breeders may improve. Just my .02


----------



## taipanspunk (Dec 5, 2011)

...i too was taken in by GHSC's advertising...

...sorry to say that the stress tests performed on greenhouse seeds all failed. I had to pull out the plants and replaced them...


----------



## 0calli (Dec 5, 2011)

Not saying you didnt grow right but ive grown greenhouse w/r with great results the hay taste is from not curing right or iu find if iu leave the leafs on then the chlorphile goes from the leafs to the buds hence too much chlorophile in the buds so i cut just my fan leafs off then hang to dry if you cure right you dont get it i cause mine had that taste till i did that but im not sure about the other strains youve grown ive grown them from diff companies try nirvanas ww very easy and dank but mabe just bad genetics here check my white rhino from greenhouse im very pleased and i am finnicky for quality BUT IM NO WAY SUPPORTING GREENHOUSE JUST SAYING I HAD GREAT RESULTS THATS ALL

View attachment 1921891View attachment 1921892View attachment 1921893View attachment 1921894View attachment 1921895View attachment 1921897View attachment 1921898


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yup i know Ocalli can grow and i know myself to grow dank GHS are good just some are bunk or its the first batch or two of them as they do seem to release a strain before they have stablized it 100% but they do get there stick with SSH and WW i know those two FOR SURE produce TOP SHELF buds. Most of what i grew up smoking was green house gear and we dont fuck with shwag over here. Yes green house has copied some but most copied from them that being said you have to find the strains that they have had around the longest those are your best bet as with ANY seed breeder think about it word of mouth travels fast and if no one liked there shit do you think it would matter how much adertising they did NO but yet they still get awards and are on top HMMMM. Im not saying there number mostly due to the fact the breeder for greenhouse that made all their famous "first" strains left and now runs Mr Nice which only sells reg seeds. I guess my point is stick with the proven and buy new strains at you own risk and thats with any seedbank for the most part TGA and Mr nice are pretty good about stablizing or locking traits but even the best bean can be fucked up by a monkey trying to grow pot just saying......Not calling anyone a monkey


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hows the DIY Scrubber working out there bud?


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 6, 2011)

A Church freebie I grew out a year or so ago.


----------



## 94blowncobra (Dec 6, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Yup i know Ocalli can grow and i know myself to grow dank GHS are good just some are bunk or its the first batch or two of them as they do seem to release a strain before they have stablized it 100% but they do get there stick with SSH and _*WW*_ i know those two FOR SURE produce TOP SHELF buds.


Here is my ww i just harvested. I grew 7 GHS strains and this on was a dud in my opinion. All others though were fine.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 6, 2011)

Wrks wounders real good no smell at all


slimjim503 said:


> hows the diy scrubber working out there bud?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 6, 2011)

94blowncobra said:


> Here is my ww i just harvested. I grew 7 GHS strains and this on was a dud in my opinion. All others though were fine.View attachment 1922189View attachment 1922193View attachment 1922195View attachment 1922196View attachment 1922197View attachment 1922198View attachment 1922199View attachment 1922200View attachment 1922201View attachment 1922202


Is this the only GHS WW you have grown out? There two Phenos one a tall stretchy one like you grew and a shorter more bushy like i grew. The tall stretchy takes more time to flower and for resin production to take place it happens around the 6th week and flowers until around the 10-12th week mark. Green house seeds state 8 week and 2 week TOTAL darkness so thats a total of 10 weeks widow is not a short flowering indica to really get the resin production or to make it have that WHITE appearance the dark period is a must. Also the tall stretchy might yield less but is better smoke that being said how long did you flower for and did you wait for amber trics or just chop at 8 weeks?


----------



## 94blowncobra (Dec 6, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Is this the only GHS WW you have grown out? There two Phenos one a tall stretchy one like you grew and a shorter more bushy like i grew. The tall stretchy takes more time to flower and for resin production to take place it happens around the 6th week and flowers until around the 10-12th week mark. Green house seeds state 8 week and 2 week TOTAL darkness so thats a total of 10 weeks widow is not a short flowering indica to really get the resin production or to make it have that WHITE appearance the dark period is a must. Also the tall stretchy might yield less but is better smoke that being said how long did you flower for and did you wait for amber trics or just chop at 8 weeks?


She went 10 weeks 12-12.

It had maybe 5-10% amber, and the rest were cloudy and some still clear.

She could of went another week but this plant looked like it was going to be a early finisher from the start. The pistils turned brown and receded at 5 weeks. Ive never seen a plant turn so quickly. So taking it to 10 weeks should have been plenty. Im not saying it wont be enjoyable smoke, im just like WTF about the resin production!

I wasnt aware about putting them in darkness for 2 weeks either. Where did you get all the info on the ww about their being 2 phenos and 2 weeks of darkness?


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 6, 2011)

2 weeks darkness...lmmfao


----------



## Artificial emotion (Dec 6, 2011)

Greenhouse seed co is a wank seed company but they have one good strain, Super Lemon Haze. It's actually pretty awesome, although it's almost certainly been bred by an outsourced breeder, not Arjan or Franco. 

Greenhouse seed co have really bad ethics. They introduced feminized seeds to Africa rather than letting them just use their traditional landrace strains. This is pretty despicable behavior IMO. Their strains turn hermie too frequently and they don't replace dodgy orders when they know very well that they're selling a substandard product. 

I've bought their Super Lemon Haze but I feel really guilty about funding such shitty company. I should've used my money elsewhere, although I'm sure I've got a really good strain at least.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 6, 2011)

94blowncobra said:


> She went 10 weeks 12-12.
> 
> It had maybe 5-10% amber, and the rest were cloudy and some still clear.
> 
> ...


 *
Green House Seeds White Widow* is the most potent cannabis on Earth and is named for the abundance of trichomes, giving the plant a whitish tint. It is also one of the more powerful strains of marijuana (alongside AK-47 and Afghan Kush) with a very high 20%-25% THC content.
*White Widow* feminized seeds are (60%/40%) indica/sativa cross-strain and is best suited to indoor cannabis cultivation. Our feminized seeds grow as high as 35-80 cm with the yield up to 450 gr per m2. It's suggested to flower (12 hour light) this marijuana variety for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you the crystals you are after. Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle- or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from re-growth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower! The buds have so much THC on them that it is hard to see them at all.

Also there is a grow video FROM greenhouse on how to grow the fucking plant and its requirements my WW looked exactly the same as there and was DANK AS FUCK. I've talked to a handful of proven growers meaning I've seen there plants and smoke there dank and from what i have gathered there is two phenos one that stretchs like all hell like the yours did and the pheno green house shows in there grow video the one i had the short bushy rock hard tight node monster. I have yet to buy a breeder pack to see if there is anymore but countless hours of talking and research and growing has shown me only two.


----------



## 94blowncobra (Dec 6, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> *
> Green House Seeds White Widow* is the most potent cannabis on Earth and is named for the abundance of trichomes, giving the plant a whitish tint. It is also one of the more powerful strains of marijuana (alongside AK-47 and Afghan Kush) with a very high 20%-25% THC content.
> *White Widow* feminized seeds are (60%/40%) indica/sativa cross-strain and is best suited to indoor cannabis cultivation. Our feminized seeds grow as high as 35-80 cm with the yield up to 450 gr per m2. It's suggested to flower (12 hour light) this marijuana variety for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you the crystals you are after. Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle- or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from re-growth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower! The buds have so much THC on them that it is hard to see them at all.
> 
> Also there is a grow video FROM greenhouse on how to grow the fucking plant and its requirements my WW looked exactly the same as there and was DANK AS FUCK. I've talked to a handful of proven growers meaning I've seen there plants and smoke there dank and from what i have gathered there is two phenos one that stretchs like all hell like the yours did and the pheno green house shows in there grow video the one i had the short bushy rock hard tight node monster. I have yet to buy a breeder pack to see if there is anymore but countless hours of talking and research and growing has shown me only two.


I had watched those grow vids. But come on, at 10 weeks regardless of being in the dark or not, that bitch didnt have shit for resin! I got a bean with completely different genetics, then what was advertised.
Im growing,Lemon Skunk, Trainwreck, SLH, Jack Herer, Chemdog, all have 2-3 times the resin production as the WW?? I dont think 2 weeks of darkness would help it at all.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 6, 2011)

Blacklights will as the uv-a and uv-b they put out cause the plants to produce more resin to protect against these rays im currently doing it now on two of the 4 plants same strain and the two under are way more frosty very noticibly


94blowncobra said:


> i had watched those grow vids. But come on, at 10 weeks regardless of being in the dark or not, that bitch didnt have shit for resin! I got a bean with completely different genetics, then what was advertised.
> Im growing,lemon skunk, trainwreck, slh, jack herer, chemdog, all have 2-3 times the resin production as the ww?? I dont think 2 weeks of darkness would help it at all.


----------



## Artificial emotion (Dec 6, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> *
> Green House Seeds White Widow* is the most potent cannabis on Earth and is named for the abundance of trichomes, giving the plant a whitish tint. It is also one of the more powerful strains of marijuana (alongside AK-47 and Afghan Kush) with a very high 20%-25% THC content.
> *White Widow* feminized seeds are (60%/40%) indica/sativa cross-strain and is best suited to indoor cannabis cultivation. Our feminized seeds grow as high as 35-80 cm with the yield up to 450 gr per m2. It's suggested to flower (12 hour light) this marijuana variety for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you the crystals you are after. Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle- or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from re-growth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower! The buds have so much THC on them that it is hard to see them at all.
> 
> Also there is a grow video FROM greenhouse on how to grow the fucking plant and its requirements my WW looked exactly the same as there and was DANK AS FUCK. I've talked to a handful of proven growers meaning I've seen there plants and smoke there dank and from what i have gathered there is two phenos one that stretchs like all hell like the yours did and the pheno green house shows in there grow video the one i had the short bushy rock hard tight node monster. I have yet to buy a breeder pack to see if there is anymore but countless hours of talking and research and growing has shown me only two.


You obviously haven't grown Black Widow, aka the real White Widow from Shanti, not some rip off White Widow from Arjan. For your positive review there are probably dozens of negative ones. If you want the real WW why not buy from Mr Nice and support the original breeder of the strain?



> The origin of the White Widow strain is quite well known, although its history is problematic. This most famous plant has since its birth in 1994 won a number of awards, including first place in the 1995 High Times Cannabis Cup. Known to be highly resinous and extremely potent, the plant has the ability to humble even the most experienced smoker and has been used in the making of countless new hybrids, always improving on quality.
> 
> This strain was first released by Shantibaba shortly after he founded the Green House Seed Company in 1994 in collaboration with a Dutch partner called Arjan. The pedigree of this famous sativa/indica hybrid is made up of a pure Brazilian sativa mother and a South Indian, Keralan hybrid father. The exact origins of the mother plant remains somewhat of a mystery but the most educated guess is that it could possibly be the old school, pure Brazilian landrace sativa Manga Rosa, which has a long history of spiritual use. The Father was discovered during a trip to India where Shantibaba was approached by a man, who after sharing a joint with him, eventually led him to his farm in the mountains of Kerala. The farmer then introduced him to a indica hybrid that had been selectively cultivated and bred towards optimum resin production in his village for a very long time. After several days of sampling the farmers plants, Shantibaba left for the Netherlands with a batch of fresh seeds, from which he was to discover the male for his White Widow cross. He eventually bred it to the Brazilian Sativa mother, forming the spectacular union that countless gardens across the globe have been blessed with ever since.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 6, 2011)

All of what you posted is what i have already stated in previous posts.....I smoked the org white widow in the 90's it was actually one of the first super dank buds i smoked and im from the west coast were we pride ourselves in our genetics and are WORLD known even before the medical craze. Nope i have yet to grow out Black but from all the pics i have seen of it they look the same in structure and in flowers until i grow both side by side i wont believe Mr. Nice Black widow to be any better then GHS WW is a damn heavy yielder very uniform and produces a lot of branching also one damn hard plant to kill and very very forgiving i would recommend it to any first time grower and for sure to those who know how to grow looking for that heavy hitting indi


----------



## Artificial emotion (Dec 6, 2011)

^ fair enough, I couldn't be bothered to trawl through the previous 23 pages.

I would have thought you would reserve judgement about Mr Nice Black Widow if you haven't grown it? Unless you've heard bad reviews of the strain I don't understand why you would take that view given the facts about the origins of the strain and both seed companies respective reputations and business practices. 

The reason I take a dim view of GHSC is because of all the negative experiences people have had and their backhanded way of doing business.


----------



## NiKEUS (Dec 7, 2011)

This seems to be the problem doesn't it, to every 10 negative views on GHSC there seem's to be 1 positive.
I find it hard to believe that there that many bad growers, its not a rocket science and especially when you have had people say from other seed breeders they had no problems or slight problems but major problems seem to pop up with GHSC especially when it comes to end result in terms of quality. There has to be an underlying factor, there is no smoke without fire.....


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

not saying your wrong agree mostly wyo but that many growers lol how nay growers you think know what they are doing im willing to bet 30% or less........ and more new growers buy seeds online than experienced growers so more fuk ups and you say 1 out of every ten says good results but look at when growers have a problem with quality or size you get 0 out of 10 saying it was there fault yes there is no smoke without fire but there is no fire without a match know what im saying.............hence no "smoke" (which is quality) without the reaction "fire" (the grower)....and no fire without the action of lighting a "match" (which is the grower doing bad feeding lighting etc) .....thought id break it down for ya


NiKEUS said:


> This seems to be the problem doesn't it, to every 10 negative views on GHSC there seem's to be 1 positive.
> I find it hard to believe that there that many bad growers, its not a rocket science and especially when you have had people say from other seed breeders they had no problems or slight problems but major problems seem to pop up with GHSC especially when it comes to end result in terms of quality. There has to be an underlying factor, there is no smoke without fire.....


----------



## NiKEUS (Dec 7, 2011)

I understand your point, with GHSC being a big seller i'm sure there are many growers who don't have a clue who buy there seeds having problems, but when experienced growers are having a number of problems, it's a concern.


----------



## where is my account (Dec 7, 2011)

me personally i think arjan has done TONS for the canna community.

franko is a legend. can that dude say "piney & lemony" enough?

i mean bubblegum x kush = bubba kush

y'all is trippin on some damn fine gear.

shanti was a cheater.
arjan is the king.


----------



## Artificial emotion (Dec 7, 2011)

^ I can't tell if you're being sarcastic, but Arjan has done fuck all for the canna community. In fact, he's done a lot to harm it. 

If he cared about the canna community so much then he wouldn't do things like just produce feminized seed or hand out non-indigenous feminized seed to farmers growing landrace strains in their home countries. 

As for Shanti being a cheater, are you kidding me?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Dec 8, 2011)

Idk. I try to get behind them just because i think they offer seeds at a good price (and lets be honest finding good genetics for cheap is always a win-win) but i see WAY too many inconsistencies at least in some of their varieties ive bought or got as freebies. 

right now for instance i have a King's kush almost finished in flower (2wks left) and a Great white shark in veg.

BOTH are runts to this point (well im sure the KK is)..

Im really upset with the KK. the buds are TINY and if you see the rest of my plants the other buds are HUGE in comparison. I have NO IDEA why it sucked so bad but i should have just killed it off within the first 3wks of flower at most. However i figured i got that far with it might as well let it finish. 

sucks and STINKS but not in that good mj smell way...its very offensive and earth/plant like. not the good pot smell. you'd almost think its moldy but its not actually. i doubt the smoke is gonna be that stellar either.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 8, 2011)

Some plants take different requirements so unless you establish a mother and run that strain you will never see the full potential of that "SINGLE" plant not to mention you cant judge a book by its cover meaning growing one seed of ONE strain and then blasting it cuz it failed to produce and not even establishing a mother of that ONE seed then going around blasting a company for providing good genetics in FEM seed form for a great deal........Not all seeds are equal from a batch and some favor different parents and some are throw backs then you get the ones that are true hybrids and thats the price you pay when you want 31 flavors cough cough So if you want to truly check out a plant/strain you can go pick a mix but your odds are slim to getting a winner if you get a breeders pack you WILL get damn good genetics and if your SMART establish a mother that way you dont have to grow out 10 again to establish a mother. Around $80 for said pack and then you have ENDLESS top shelf dank. If you want to save yourself the hassle then find someone with said mother and get clones off them just make sure that its a proven mother and not just a clone farm thats another BIG reason seedbanks and strains get bad names. Shit a lot of the popular hybrids are copies of GHS gear. If Mr Nice was the soul owner and he was the only one that had the true genetics it would be world known and GHS would not win shit but they do and did this year You should see this kids white label purple haze it looks like a dead x-mas tree with all the needles fallen off then with a few pistils here and there its throwing single blade long fingered leafs at the top and full mature leafs on the bottom all shorts of fucked up still cant say they seedbank sucks maybe its that batch or the strain but you cant blast the whole line of strains or even that single one without trying it a few more times. Also some crosses are't the best and you really have to look for those crown jewels you really think they win cups with a freebie or a pick and mix NO its there pride and joy out of hundreds of plants or at least a 50. You cant tell me you haven't gotten that one plant that stays in your mind and if you were lucky enough to establish a mother your one lucky SOB but for the most part if it gets you high isn't complete fluff and yeilds more then $10 worth of medicene i would say you got a good deal establish a mother and you save 1000's in buying herb and seeds/clones for a $10-$80 investment..... Same goes for ANY breeder also you have to make sure you are getting the real deal when buying said seeds!!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> *
> Green House Seeds White Widow* is the most potent cannabis on Earth


That's the dumbest thing I've heard in quite some time. The most potent cannabis on earth? Ha! Every strain I have going right now will KILL ghs ww in potency and flavor. If I were you I would stop quoting Arjan, it's going to make you look pretty stupid in the long run.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2011)

where is my account said:


> me personally i think arjan has done TONS for the canna community.
> 
> franko is a legend. can that dude say "piney & lemony" enough?
> 
> ...


I hope you're being sarcastic. If so, you're a funny guy. If not, you're a funny guy.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 8, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've heard in quite some time. The most potent cannabis on earth? Ha! Every strain I have going right now will KILL ghs ww in potency and flavor. If I were you I would stop quoting Arjan, it's going to make you look pretty stupid in the long run.


 No my man your the fool i didn't quote shit i simply copied and pasted off of attitudes page they asked where i read 2 weeks total darkness sry to kill your troll there but nice try


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> No my man your the fool i didn't quote shit i simply copied and pasted off of attitudes page they asked where i read 2 weeks total darkness sry to kill your troll there but nice try


Copy and pasting someone else's words in quoting, genius. How exactly am I a fool? Can you elaborate for me?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 8, 2011)

What are you talking about its bold and blue also a link so anyone can see NOT MY WORDS good try tho


----------



## 0calli (Dec 8, 2011)

I GREW BLACK WIDOW WORST STRAIN YET IVE GROWN IM SURE IT WAS BAD GENETICS IM SURE I CAN MAKE IT WORK AS I MADE 5 CLONES AND SEEING HOW THEY RESPOND BUT NOT KEEPING MY HOPES UP ...............................WENT GREAT FOR VEGG AND THE FIRST PART OF FLOWER THEN 2 WEEKS IN STOPPED BUDDING THEN JUST KEPT NODING UP A FEW HAIRS THEN IT WOULD NODE AGAIN DID THIS FOR ALMOST 3 WEEKS SO I FUKING CHOPPED HER AND THERE WERE NO LIGHT LEAKS ETC ALSO IT WENT FROM STRAIGHT INDICA TO LOOKING ALL SATIVA IN FLOWER ALSO SO I JUST DIDNT HAVE THE ROOM I WANA GROW IT OUT BUT WILL LOOK FOR BETTER GENETICS NEXT GO AROUND ill try to find what seed company it came from


----------



## 94blowncobra (Dec 14, 2011)

Everyone bitching about them spitting out hermie's here is one for ya! Damn i hate when everyone else it right! ha ha


----------



## boxingfan21 (Dec 17, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> No my man your the fool i didn't quote shit i simply copied and pasted off of attitudes page they asked where i read 2 weeks total darkness sry to kill your troll there but nice try


Lmfao... wow... hahahaha....


----------



## boxingfan21 (Dec 17, 2011)

94blowncobra said:


> Everyone bitching about them spitting out hermie's here is one for ya! Damn i hate when everyone else it right! ha ha
> View attachment 1935218View attachment 1935219View attachment 1935220View attachment 1935230


Fugly... GHS Is overrated... The photo evidence speak volumes and that's good enough for me.


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 17, 2011)

fuck it smoke it anyways. lol. still get u high.


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thats true but some people strive for top grade quality, not just passible/smokeable.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 17, 2011)

ghs ww 6 weeks flowering under 150w hps also it was one of 12 plants under said hps over 2oz dry


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't know about all this have but can say the Super Lemon Haze and Super Silver Haze has been great for us and patients love it as do we. Seeds came direct from GH.


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats the *one* strain by them i've heard nothing but good things about. ^^^^


----------



## 94blowncobra (Dec 20, 2011)

I just chopped my SLH, she is so dank.

I would grow another one for sure.

My SSH is going on 13 weeks and is a 6ft monster! The SSH and SLH are some damn good genetics!!!


----------



## usah111 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im currently growing

2x super silver haze
2x arjan strawberry haze
2x nevilles haze
1x arjan haze #1 (+1x seed failure)
1x trainwreck
1x cheese
1x lemon skunk
1x white rhino
2x hawaian snow
0x great white shark (1x seed failure)

Out of 15 seeds 13 germinated and survived for 47 days in flowering and different time intervals of growing time. 
Super silver haze's are performing best so far. Arjan strawberry hazes are doing well too. Neville's haze are doing ok too. Arjan haze #1 is small because it shares the same container with SSH which is stealing the light. It will be small plant in the end. Hawaian snow plants are tiny, because they had lots of problems in the beggining with my choice of soil (humus). 

Indica plants didnt have enough time to veg, but I also think that quality level of indica pack was just way lower than quality of sativa pack. I would probably be happy to grow some super silver haze next time, and arjan strawberry haze is not bad either. But they are also the highest priced seeds. 10 cost 60 euro, while other seeds cost less. 

My plants do not have perfect conditions so I believe they are performing decently. But 13 super silver hazes would be much richer than this mix of plants im growing. 

This is my first post on this forum. Hello everyone!


----------



## Fatone (Jan 26, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> This year outdoors i grew White Rhino, White Widow, and Kings Kush from GHSC.
> 
> 
> Out of three White Rhino's one turned out decent the buds were nice and dense but the shit tastes like fucking hay.
> ...


 i hear that dude, i did rhino and widow from them, rhino went ok at first but developed all sort of probs as did the widow, rhino not a nice smoke, horrible in a bong! average
buzz. As for the widow.. READY...deep breath.. the biggest pile of shit ive ever had in a room, tempremental, no smell cured, shit thc content, shit smoke, shit yeild and a fucking waste of 12 weeks of my hard earned wages, what a bunch of money grabbing useless c***ts, never ever again!! I hear there new strains are just as unstable. How dare they.. there are so many more reputable expert companys out there!! I hope arjan's next shit is a hedgehog!... Filled with salt!


----------



## Fatone (Jan 26, 2012)

24/7City said:


> does any1 have negative reviews about green hpuse big bang


Yes i took 8 clones from 2 good big bangs they all produced about 500 seeds between them, but i will say the bud that was there was good. just lucky they didnt poolinate the rest of my girls!! Stear clear


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatone said:


> i hear that dude, i did rhino and widow from them, rhino went ok at first but developed all sort of probs as did the widow, rhino not a nice smoke, horrible in a bong! average
> buzz. As for the widow.. READY...deep breath.. the biggest pile of shit ive ever had in a room, tempremental, no smell cured, shit thc content, shit smoke, shit yeild and a fucking waste of 12 weeks of my hard earned wages, what a bunch of money grabbing useless c***ts, never ever again!! I hear there new strains are just as unstable. How dare they.. there are so many more reputable expert companys out there!! I hope arjan's next shit is a hedgehog!... Filled with salt!




Not to seem like I am defending Arjan and Green House Seeds, but if you decided to not grow the original genetics of White Widow and White Rhino, why did you then decide to pick two of the worst knockoffs of them on the market? 

I can understand your disappointment, but sometimes I think people just like to bitch for the fun or it, to pass the time or something. With all the info that is out there if someone makes the choice to grow pure crap, then that is their choice. It is not like someone held a gun to their head and forced them. Likewise, if they did not research first and bought according to what they only think to be the case or believe is true, then that is their own fault, and they will likely be taken in by any number of other shoddy pollen chuckers out there masquerading as breeders.

Next time you might want to purchase originals rather than knockoffs. But if you do buy knockoffs again you might research to find whose knockoffs are higher quality ones.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jan 26, 2012)

To the OP, wow bro that burns. My condolences. That really sucks because you put alot of work into it to get to that point.
With GHSC I think they are doing too much and need to slow down. It seems like lots of their strains are having issues and that can be from bad breeding practices.
Two strains from them that at least now have been solid are the SLH and The Church. I wouldn't order White Rhino just because when it first came out it was some of the best White Rhino. I have seen it turn iffy. Nirvana's White Rhino is better.


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 26, 2012)

FriendlyTokez said:


> To the OP, wow bro that burns. My condolences. That really sucks because you put alot of work into it to get to that point.
> With GHSC I think they are doing too much and need to slow down. It seems like lots of their strains are having issues and that can be from bad breeding practices.
> Two strains from them that at least now have been solid are the SLH and The Church. I wouldn't order White Rhino just because when it first came out it was some of the best White Rhino. I have seen it turn iffy. Nirvana's White Rhino is better.



1: Super Lemon Haze is anything but; "solid." It has major hermie issues. 
2: The Church is half stable, but it's mediocre smoke at best.




> I wouldn't order White Rhino just because when it first came out it was some of the best White Rhino. I have seen it turn iffy. Nirvana's White Rhino is better.


There is only one true White Rhino and it has long since been renamed Medicine Man by Scott Blakey (AKA Shantibaba) who created it, along with the original White Widow and many others, but who then after getting fed up with Arjan Shantibaba sold his portion of Green House Seeds to Arjan, and left taking all his genetics with him, and he opened up Mr. Nice Seeds (and renamed some of his most famous Cup Winning strains). 

It's not like the quality of Green House Seeds White Rhino slowly went down hill over time. When Scott Blakey left, Green House Seeds no longer had real true original White Rhino, or White Widow or Great White Shark or Neville's Haze, or any of the other strains that Shantibaba created. Green House Seeds was stuck doing what everyone else was doing, making. When Nevil later sold out his share of the Green House Coffee Shop and left taking his genetics with him, Arjan had even less and had to replace them with more knockoffs and more new pure garbage. 

As for Nirvana ..... it is so terrible that is may be the singular seed company that can actually make Green House Seeds look good in comparison. 

If it came down to growing Nirvana gear or growing bagseed, I'd grow from bagseed. 

People, learn who is a true quality breeder and who is a pollen chucker masquerading as a true breeder, learn wht seed companies are quality seed producers, learn the originals and pick them over cheap knockoffs. Stay away from 'flavor of the month strains.' They are always way more hype than anything else.


----------



## Fatone (Jan 27, 2012)

FriendlyTokez said:


> To the OP, wow bro that burns. My condolences. That really sucks because you put alot of work into it to get to that point.
> With GHSC I think they are doing too much and need to slow down. It seems like lots of their strains are having issues and that can be from bad breeding practices.
> Two strains from them that at least now have been solid are the SLH and The Church. I wouldn't order White Rhino just because when it first came out it was some of the best White Rhino. I have seen it turn iffy. Nirvana's White Rhino is better.


yo friendly toker 10 feminsed church == 6 males.


----------



## Fatone (Jan 27, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Not to seem like I am defending Arjan and Green House Seeds, but if you decided to not grow the original genetics of White Widow and White Rhino, why did you then decide to pick two of the worst knockoffs of them on the market?
> 
> I can understand your disappointment, but sometimes I think people just like to bitch for the fun or it, to pass the time or something. With all the info that is out there if someone makes the choice to grow pure crap, then that is their choice. It is not like someone held a gun to their head and forced them. Likewise, if they did not research first and bought according to what they only think to be the case or believe is true, then that is their own fault, and they will likely be taken in by any number of other shoddy pollen chuckers out there masquerading as breeders.
> 
> Next time you might want to purchase originals rather than knockoffs. But if you do buy knockoffs again you might research to find whose knockoffs are higher quality ones.


your right there brick, due to inexperience and belief in GHSArjan i can only blame myself, but still, is there any need for big boys like that to shaft there customers!


----------



## 716NorthernLights (Jul 12, 2012)

And if your the pres i want VP  i grew there auto flower Northern Lights cause i needed money for a bond that i have to pay off and jeessss did that bud suckkkk some shlong hard it tasted like shit i rather have shwag than NL AF from GHS but it did yeild nice 800grms


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 12, 2012)

i grew out ams last time around and i got a bout 2 and a half oz of it, it smelled like hay/besters, tasted ok. i grew that along side og 18,and a bule dream bag seed(by far was the best smoke last grow), right now i flowering a lemon skunk, and a blue widow. it smells like lemon/citrus. its far more triched out then the bluwidow.


----------



## fresh2 (Jul 13, 2012)

I had good and bad results with Green House Seeds. My Alaskan Ice sucked, but the super lemon haze is one of the best strains I have grown.
this thread is a bit childish, if you base your conclusions on what other breeders say about ghs, just read this thread i just posted: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/545173-shanti-baba-plagiarism-crime.html


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jul 13, 2012)

i had some big bang auto from GHS, 
you know one of the 'easiest strain to grow' 
3 outa 5 germed, 
2 outa 3 sprouted above soil 
zero flowered
i went to one of they're coffee shops in the Dam, 
Arjan was there,
mfkr stared me down like im some kinda disease infested fool
just saying, this has been my experience


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Jul 13, 2012)

Sometimes you really get what you pay for! I ran their White Rhino and it was garbage!

Buying cheap seeds is like buying a cheap burrito at a hole in the wall! Don't complain about the diarrhea you get afterwards!


----------



## iNUPE (Jul 13, 2012)

but... have u ever had a "expensive" burrito? the whole idea of one is confusing to me.


----------



## blindbaby (Jul 13, 2012)

me to. i just got 5 lemon skunk seeds. and i in the dirt, a single orange tangerine. got total of 5 singles with the order, and they all are actually from croppicana. i did not get the order from greenhouse. i went thru our sea of seeds. i heard the lemon skunk was a very good one. as far as tasting like "hay". some of my own growouts, have done the same. until they mellow in the jars. the white streans, widow, rhino, russian, have little flavor, even under the best grows. genetics. i have a strein now, aliendawg, that is preety good smoke. hard nugs, bag appeal, smell. but until its in the jars for a month, it really is almost a non-existant taste. but phenos are different. i read, in a smoke report, that the herojuana had no taste at all. mine is one the richest tasting smokes ive had. period. so there you go. now theres a swing! and there is never a guarantee that two are really even the same smoke. to me, all the white steins ive tried, are blandish. but much of it is "hay" until its cured properly.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jul 13, 2012)

iNUPE said:


> but... have u ever had a "expensive" burrito? the whole idea of one is confusing to me.


This exactly. Mj seeds are Mj seeds, to a degree however. I have had rather "fancy fresh produce" burritos, and of course like any stoner, I hit up taco bell from time to time as well.

I think a lot of lower priced breeders get bad reps because lower prices attract more people. More people means more NOOBS, and noobs make noob mistakes, and then instead of realizing their own error in poor germinating/growing practices blame the breeder.

Ive never grown out GHS, but i do have a single "Doctor" seed that im sure will be pretty average. Hell it could turn out stupendous if I HAVE AN IDEA OF HOW TO GROW IN THE FIRST PLACE.

>_>




blindbaby said:


> me to. i just got 5 lemon skunk seeds. and i in the dirt, a single orange tangerine. got total of 5 singles with the order, and they all are actually from croppicana. i did not get the order from greenhouse. ......


What am i reading


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Jul 14, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> It could be that but i've got 20-30 other strains and they all smell like some serious dank. I think the reason is the horrible breeding habits that Greenhouse uses. Its the genetics.


tga has some horrible breeding habits also


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Jul 14, 2012)

tga is the new greenhouse if u ask me....tga's seeds as unstable as they come. each strain having seven or more different phenos, low germ rates, and lots of herms and nannas. fuck TGA and greenhouse is wat u shouldve called this thread. because they both have bullshit breeding ways.


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Jul 14, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Green House Seeds Bubba Kush is another fake, a strain that is totally different from the original Bubba Kush but carries the same name to draw in the suckers. The original Bubba Kush was not a Bubble Gum x Kush cross.
> 
> *Green House Seeds Bubba Kush Feminized*
> 
> ...


the real bubba kush had nothing to do with og or chem.....if u know so much u wouldve known that. and that pre-98 bullshit is sum fake as bubba too.


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (Jul 14, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> When it comes to hermie-prone genetics Green House Seeds and Barney's Farm are two losers fighting for last place.


u forgot about TGA


----------



## calicat (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah unfortunatley I have had the same experience with greenhouse seeds its really a crap shoot. Considering all the awards they have under their belt you would think their quality control would be better. When their seeds are absent of inherent problems then they do pretty darn well (one run I did some lemon skunk, kings kush, trainwreck, and great white shark).


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 14, 2012)

Great experience with Green House, still waiting for some bad results..

I still can't believe peoples are still harping on this shit, almost 9 grow in (2+ years) and at least 30 seeds and mo hermies and 1 male; I am the only lucky one 

7 strains from GHS, no hermies
2 strains from Barneys no hermies
3 strains from G-13, no hermies
1 strain from Emerald Triangle, MALE
2 strains TGA, no hermies
1 strain DNA, no hermies
3 strains Reserva Privada, no hermies
2 strains sensi, no hermies
1 strain Dinafem, did not finish
7 different unknow bagseed, no hermies, 2 male

I got some G13, GHS, and Barneys on the go in SCR0G about 7 weeks in veg and no hermies but again the Vanilla Kush from Barney's started out very rough. Next run will be some Grandaddy, TH Seeds, and Cali Connection.

just my experiences..

regards,


----------



## streets8r88 (Jul 14, 2012)

Just another random poster but i've grown kings kush / super lemon haze from ghs and both grew great. No issues and very hardy plants. My experience with kings kush was great. The best i've grown to date imo. Supercropped and lst'd the hell out of it during veg and made it into a perfect bush with a nice even natural canopy with nothing tied down during flowering. The super lemon haze's sativa dominancy def. showed with the later stretching mid flower but the nodes are still close together giving it a nice donkey d*** main cola. Tried to keep it as bushy as possible in veg but it still liked to have some head room during flower and straighten back out to one dominant cola. I did have a couple side branches competing for the top of the canopy though. It was a close race but the dominant main stalk won. If I topped it i can def. see it being a more bushy shape though. If done again I will prob scrog it out.


----------



## a1uswazz (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea bro I had same issues and mine hermied really bad also. Ghsc just in it for the dollars


----------



## allybam (Jul 29, 2013)

Grown the Doctor from ghs and it just never developed proper buds just lots of clusters of hairs, had other plants growing at same time from sensi seeds(Skunk) n they'd grown perfect, also grown the church from ghs and again had other nirvana plants(ak-4growing n yet again the ghs plants turned to shit yet the ak-48 had grown perfect, in my experience ghs are over priced n shit quality seeds, nirvana all the way from early grows n I've never had an issue, except once seeds were cracked on delivery n they replaced them fast n with no issues


----------



## Wavels (Jul 29, 2013)

Yea, I have to say that of all of the so called breeders I have tried over the years, the biggest disappointment I experienced was with GH. Kalisnakova...
Started 8 fem seeds, all germed and grew well...after harvest and cure....phooey...weak taste and smell, as well as a decidedly mediocre buzz...waste of my time.
Only one girl out of the eight was a decent smoke.

Most of the Nirvana strains I have grown are better.

The freebies I got with this order were far superior.
Oh well.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

yeah I done ghs white rhino 4 yrs ago and was the lamest crap in my garden,smelled and tasted like fresh mowed grass.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

i've got a jack herer from GH. it wasnt bad. o and the church, 4 out of five dead, the fifth one just has a giant mess of leaves all around likes its happy to clog itself. so half and half.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yeah I done ghs white rhino 4 yrs ago and was the lamest crap in my garden,smelled and tasted like fresh mowed grass.


Damn, I did MNS Medicine Man AKA white rhino and I found one of my best tasting and smelling plants yet the others were still all pretty good but that one girl is fuckin awesome didn't find the white girl though you could have called one of them white just not like some of the white girls I've seen still hunting for that elusive bitch. lol


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

soon as I can get some bean money def want medicine man.been seeing that strain for 6 yrs avail and haven't made that move.thanx bro.


----------



## calicat (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> soon as I can get some bean money def want medicine man.been seeing that strain for 6 yrs avail and haven't made that move.thanx bro.


Hope its still bomb as the batch I grew years ago best of luck.


----------



## Higzy (Mar 15, 2015)

I was hoping Arjan and Franco would have gotten swallowed up by crocodiles or abducted and tortured while on one of their land race raping expeditions, but alas, it never happened. They remain free to rape and pillage. Greed House Horse Shit... Those ass hats payed to win those cannabis cups. I will NEVER buy their brand, ever. Fk 'em.http://s105.photobucket.com/user/big_buddha_photos/media/GreedyArjan.jpg.html


----------



## _MrBelvedere_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I grew their White Widow, and it turned out to be a tomato plant that tried to murder me in my sleep. I am half white btw. Even smelled exactly like a tomato plant. They have lost another valuable customer. Never again.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I have to try Greenhouse lol, Just one of them sounds so bad you just got to see how bad it can be I've heard more good about Nirvana and I almost think their Ice is the worst weed I've grown wasn't terrible though looked nice and all just tasted almost like celery or some shit but that was a long time ago. Maybe if their is a good 420 promo.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 15, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I have to try Greenhouse lol, Just one of them sounds so bad you just got to see how bad it can be I've heard more good about Nirvana and I almost think their Ice is the worst weed I've grown wasn't terrible though looked nice and all just tasted almost like celery or some shit but that was a long time ago. Maybe if their is a good 420 promo.


Their Strain Hunters Money Maker was the worst weed I have ever grown. Even making dabs of it didn't taste good it was just a shit tasting plant.


----------



## oill (Mar 15, 2015)

Budologist420 said:


> This year outdoors i grew White Rhino, White Widow, and Kings Kush from GHSC.
> 
> 
> Out of three White Rhino's one turned out decent the buds were nice and dense but the shit tastes like fucking hay.
> ...


Sorry mate... You're just wrong. Some of their strains are harder to grow But once you learn them they are amazing. Bubba Kush and ww especially


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 15, 2015)

oill said:


> Sorry mate... You're just wrong. Some of their strains are harder to grow But once you learn them they are amazing. Bubba Kush and ww especially


What's going on Franco? lol


----------



## oill (Mar 15, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> y all money makers unless
> 
> What's going on Franco? lol


Peth eth eth....  

I do get the ego thing though. Arjans haze #67826.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 15, 2015)

oill said:


> Bubba Kush


yeah but this strain is not even legit. how can you support these guys? they are liars, cheats and could careless about the plant, they just care about fat pockets....


----------



## oill (Mar 15, 2015)

coppershot said:


> yeah but this strain is not even legit. how can you support these guys? they are liars, cheats and could careless about the plant, they just care about fat pockets....


I have been running GHSC and reserva privada, and comes out even for me so far. 

Nirvana were not ggood, and sensi seeds all poor except maybe jack herrer


----------



## coppershot (Mar 15, 2015)

oill said:


> I have been running GHSC and reserva privada, and comes out even for me so far.
> 
> Nirvana were not ggood, and sensi seeds all poor except maybe jack herrer


My point is that GHS Bubba is not legit, meaning it is not even close to the genetics of real bubba and GHS is just trying to cash in on those who don't know an better.
I don't doubt that you can find a decent plant with any breeder, including GHS, provided you have the time to run a few packs...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 16, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I have to try Greenhouse lol, Just one of them sounds so bad you just got to see how bad it can be I've heard more good about Nirvana and I almost think their Ice is the worst weed I've grown wasn't terrible though looked nice and all just tasted almost like celery or some shit but that was a long time ago. Maybe if their is a good 420 promo.


Damn, I must have got lucky with that one. I found a super killer pheno of nirvana's Ice. Super potent and had a unique fruity taste, plus it would flower through 90 temps and 55%-60% humidity with nice buds and no mold. That was in '08 so not sure about now. I haven't ran a nirvana strain since 2010. But I've found three good keepers out of nirvana's gear back then: top 44, Ice and pure power plant. All had super nice taste and great highs, but that's three out of 50 or 60 beans.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 16, 2015)

oill said:


> I have been running GHSC and reserva privada, and comes out even for me so far.
> 
> Nirvana were not ggood, and sensi seeds all poor except maybe jack herrer


I would buy and run any nirvana strain before I would even run free GH seeds. Their widow was resiny, yes but as others mentioned the clones I got tasted like green peppers and smelt like tomatoes plants while growing. Not good.

I've personally have found great stuff in nirvana not every pack will give a winner for sure but every time I've bought two or three packs of random nirvana strains I would end up with at least one killer keeper out of the bunch. Can you find better genetics yes, for three or four time the price typically.

And the jack I got from sensi was good weed but not a keeper and in fact my top 44 keeper from nirvana blew it out of the water in taste and the type of high. I spent $25 dollars on the top 44, my buddy spent $320 or $360 for the ten Jack herer beans, not feminized but regulars, from sensi back in 2003. So that's why when people jump on a breeder or a strain's band wagon, I don't.

Edit: Sorry, I don't mean to sound like I/m pushing nirvana seeds, but I feel that are great for people who are cash strapped. Plus, I have never had any hermie issues with any nirvana strain and I've ran: top 44, snow white, crystal, ice, PPP, ak-48, swiss miss, bubblicious, k2, blue mystic and probably others I'm forgetting.


----------



## oill (Mar 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I would buy and run any nirvana strain before I would even run free GH seeds. Their widow was resiny, yes but as others mentioned the clones I got tasted like green peppers and smelt like tomatoes plants while growing. Not good.
> 
> I've personally have found great stuff in nirvana not every pack will give a winner for sure but every time I've bought two or three packs of random nirvana strains I would end up with at least one killer keeper out of the bunch. Can you find better genetics yes, for three or four time the price typically.
> 
> ...


If your parents fucked again... You wouldn't come out again. A lot of it is specific to each seed and luck. The GHSC ww I just finished is amazing. Smells is unique for sure.

Sensi I got a load of germination failure. Really small seeds. They resent them, and I got more failures.

I can only compare sensi nirvana reserva privada and GHSC. Thinnest 2 win in my book... But as I say... Might be luck

Also hermies are an issue of feminized seeds and stress. Not the seed company. Any seed can turn hermie.... That's how they do it


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2015)

oill said:


> The GHSC ww I just finished is amazing.


----------



## oill (Mar 16, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


>


Good... I don't like opinion nazi's


----------



## Lucifder (Mar 16, 2015)

Bought some ghs seeds a few months back and it was the worst
i got 2 bubba kush only to find out its some imitation many people said it smelled weird and was tottaly different from the original bubba anways they never popped they were duds and i had 
2 kings kush and 2 chemdawgs never made to harvest it was a complete waste of time never again. It was my first time with them and my last.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 16, 2015)

oill said:


> If your parents fucked again... You wouldn't come out again. A lot of it is specific to each seed and luck. The GHSC ww I just finished is amazing. Smells is unique for sure.
> 
> Sensi I got a load of germination failure. Really small seeds. They resent them, and I got more failures.
> 
> ...


I'm fully aware of hermie issues and yes, regulars can have hermie issues just as easily as feminized seeds, so yes it is determinate on the breeder i.e. the seed company. Examples agent orange, dj's blueberry line and GSC lines all have tendencies to herm regardless of being feminized or regular beans.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm fully aware of hermie issues and yes, regulars can have hermie issues just as easily as feminized seeds, so yes it is determinate on the breeder i.e. the seed company. Examples agent orange, dj's blueberry line and GSC lines all have tendencies to herm regardless of being feminized or regular beans.


Considering girl scout cookies came from bag seed from a banana'd plant I think it would be common knowledge that GSC is a hermillionaire. 

If you start breeding with something unstable it takes work to fix the instability issues, which is why people like Subcool don't do that and instead they just cube everything then blame the growers.

DJ Shorts Blueberry I have no clue what went into that but after talking with JD I wouldn't go near that with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Considering girl scout cookies came from bag seed from a banana'd plant I think it would be common knowledge that GSC is a hermillionaire.
> 
> If you start breeding with something unstable it takes work to fix the instability issues, which is why people like Subcool don't do that and instead they just cube everything then blame the growers.
> 
> DJ Shorts Blueberry I have no clue what went into that but after talking with JD I wouldn't go near that with a ten foot pole.


A lot of breeders are just pollen chuckers looking to make a quick buck, but can you blame them?


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> A lot of breeders are just pollen chuckers looking to make a quick buck, but can you blame them?


Blame them? not at all, living in a capitalistic society doesn't mean I have to like it but if people are taking a step up in life due to others ignorance that is just the way it is. Just like the pet rock, trading cards, furbies, those little stuffed animal pet things that were a craze for a while... i forget the name.

While capitalism does produce a lot of shit, it leaves room for me to scoop up the good stuff!  for every Cali Connection / Green House Seed buyer there is it saves me a whole pack from a reputable breeder that I can get because they didn't.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 16, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Blame them? not at all, living in a capitalistic society doesn't mean I have to like it but if people are taking a step up in life due to others ignorance that is just the way it is. Just like the pet rock, trading cards, furbies, those little stuffed animal pet things that were a craze for a while... i forget the name.
> 
> While capitalism does produce a lot of shit, it leaves room for me to scoop up the good stuff!  for every Cali Connection / Green House Seed buyer there is it saves me a whole pack from a reputable breeder that I can get because they didn't.


They sure know how to advertise.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 16, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> They sure know how to advertise.


I could do the same thing real easy, not hard to steal other peoples pictures and make up strain names lol. But I want to one day pass around some seeds and so I am documenting most of my stuff so that people know that what they are getting is pretty much what I am showing minus the different phenos. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they spent more money on marketing than the whole operation.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 22, 2015)

Smokin on some recently harvested SLH from seed. It is very very good. Not the best SLH cut I've seen, but not so far off. It's a great seed line despite GHS being a company that is easy to hate and who doesn't always put out top flight lines...


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Smokin on some recently harvested SLH from seed. It is very very good. Not the best SLH cut I've seen, but not so far off. It's a great seed line despite GHS being a company that is easy to hate and who doesn't always put out top flight lines...


I think their SLH has been a winner the whole time though, it is the one strain I can find plenty of grow journals on . I would love to have a SLH cut.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 9, 2020)

Artificial emotion said:


> You obviously haven't grown Black Widow, aka the real White Widow from Shanti, not some rip off White Widow from Arjan. For your positive review there are probably dozens of negative ones. If you want the real WW why not buy from Mr Nice and support the original breeder of the strain?


Lol the guy who started his career with the biggest lie. Might want to see his filmed dolcivita interview, where he admits with his own mouth on film there was a clone only version of white widow way before he created it. He is that much of a rip master, in all his years he never once credited the creator of that clone. Instead he makes up cok un bs stories about separately finding the mother and father. The guy lies so much he even tried to make out super silver and mango haze both had haze a in them. Til someone blew him up. Then he tried to make out there was one difference between super silver and mango haze and that was the skunk haze a father used in mango haze, till nevil said that the one difference between the two was the mother side not the father. Mango haze mother being c5122 and super silver being c5:1. Then the guy tried to make out he had a pure haze female that was used in la nina till some revealed it was actually a m madness. Did no one ever wonder why there was so much variations in his yello pack seeds. It was because there f2, try breeding those to the next generation they become stable. Never know anyone ever to take cannabis user as idiots more than that guy. He has been pulling the wool over people's eyes for decades. Its disgusting what he's done. He eben tried to make out nevil was making up bs stories like the g13 was still around and that they wer the only people who had real g13 in there lines but secretly behind people's backs he was trying to get that g13 clone for himself. Remember this is a guy who wants no one to get anything like his parental stock and is a guy who will do everything he can to make sure you never get a chance from him to get them. No wonder ghs's super lemon was so good it was actually made with a real f1 super silver haze.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 9, 2020)

Jesus Christ


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 10, 2020)

Brick Top said:


> 1: Super Lemon Haze is anything but; "solid." It has major hermie issues.
> 2: The Church is half stable, but it's mediocre smoke at best.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep sure does, the biggest liyers get cought eventually.


----------



## waterproof808 (Mar 10, 2020)

Old news. GHS has been irrelevant for years.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 11, 2020)

My above post wasnt about ghs, but the guy who claims to be the creator of white widow/black widow wich is a lie. What if I was to get the cookies clone and released a seed line as many have done and claimed to be the creator of it. Also making bs stories about treaking in the jungle to find the father, then to some farm in the mountains to find the mother. And then I continued to make up stories about this and that making out evrything else is fake and only I have the originals and taking your hard earnd money for decades by selling you lies. Id be doing that thinking smokers are seriously dumb and they wont know especially if I took your money for decades with these lies. Also super silver haze and mango haze has never had hazeA in them only hazeC. Always lying to sell your crap f4 repos. People like this should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Mar 13, 2020)

Also the same guy selling these false dreams tried to make out he was the breeder who made mullum madness which is another lie. He claims in his eyes no one can breed better than him and he is the best breeder ever and the only person who came close was nevil, lol what a joke. The only good thing that ever came from his camp was from f2's made from nevils selected cuttings. When he lost those evrything was crap some pure hermie crap. Nevil's breeding was many times better than his. All this guy managed to do was make a whole generation think that nevils stuff was avarage and if you was lucky you might find 1 or 2 good plants from alot of packs. What rubish.


----------

